# UFC 75: Champion vs. Champion Discussion Thread



## adminmma

*UFC 75: CHAMPION vs. CHAMPION*
Date: 9/8/2007
Event Type: International Event
Location: The O2 (London, England)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Quinton Jackson vs. Dan Henderson
Mirko Cro Cop vs. Cheick Kongo
Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hamill
Houston Alexander vs. Alessio Sakara
Marcus Davis vs. Paul Taylor

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Thiago Silva vs. Tomasz Drwal
Jess Liaudin vs. Anthony Johnson
Gleison Tibau vs. Terry Etim
Naoyuki Kotani vs. Dennis Siver


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Should be an awesome event..
With Cro Cop vs. Kongo also on the card..
Houston vs. Sakara rumoured.

Great stuff cannot wait.


----------



## acadiaN_

Yeah it will be, I can't wait to see Dan Henderson fight in the UFC and Houston Alexander will be interesting to see after is blowout against Keith Jardin!!

You were talking about Houston Alexander right?!


----------



## OV Pimp

This is really going to be an awesome PPV. I can't wait to see it! 

P.S. - The UFC should make a PPV Card Free sometime, that'd be really cool! :thumb02:


----------



## Pirdefan

The fight im looking most forward to is Mirko Filipovic vs Cheick Kongo! It should be a awsome fight! :thumbsup: :thumb02: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanMMAFan

Updated, rumored card.

-PRIDE champion Dan Henderson vs. UFC champion Quinton Jackson (for UFC Light Heavyweight Belt)
-Mirko “Cro Cop” Filipovic vs. Cheick Kongo
-Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hamill
-Houston Alexander vs. Alessio Sakara
-Marcus Davis vs. Paul Taylor
-Anthony Johnson vs. Jess Liaudin
-Dennis Siver vs. TBA


----------



## the_natural

/\/\etallica said:


> Updated, rumored card.
> 
> -PRIDE champion Dan Henderson vs. UFC champion Quinton Jackson (for UFC Light Heavyweight Belt)
> -Mirko “Cro Cop” Filipovic vs. Cheick Kongo
> -Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hamill
> -Houston Alexander vs. Alessio Sakara
> -Marcus Davis vs. Paul Taylor
> -Anthony Johnson vs. Jess Liaudin
> -Dennis Siver vs. TBA


Since UFC legally owns Pride you'd think they'd want to put the Pride belt on the line as well. That would just be AWESOME!


----------



## Flak

Not really. Pride rules and environment are different. Dan needs to defend Pride belts in a pride ring with 10min rounds, knees to the head of downed opponents etc etc.


----------



## Asian Sensation

Flak said:


> Not really. Pride rules and environment are different. Dan needs to defend Pride belts in a pride ring with 10min rounds, knees to the head of downed opponents etc etc.


they are unifying the rules anyways so it doesnt matter but i am very disappointed that hendo hasnt defended any of his belts yet i firmly believe that paulo filho would rip that pride WW belt away from him


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

How long before the event does the poster normally come out??


----------



## Flak

Asian Sensation said:


> they are unifying the rules anyways so it doesnt matter but i am very disappointed that hendo hasnt defended any of his belts yet i firmly believe that paulo filho would rip that pride WW belt away from him


That sucks, I liked the Pride rules.


----------



## Asian Sensation

Flak said:


> That sucks, I liked the Pride rules.


ya me to


----------



## enceledus

Please Mirko don't fail me this time!


----------



## Rambler14

Is there any chance this is going to be on Spike like UFC 70?

Checking MMAWeekly they have Suggested PPV Retail Prices for all of the upcoming shows except for this one.


----------



## the ultimate

It should be the best UFC event so far in the U.K

Bisbing to beat Hamill
Henderson to beat Rampage
Cro Cop to beat Kongo


----------



## randyspankstito

Man, who wants to watch UFC at noon? It like it when it's in the evening so I can be good and drunk for the first fight and completely beligerent for the main event. 

At this rate, I'll have to be up at 6 in the morning drinking bloody mary's. 
Sweet.


----------



## Lotus

who says ya can't be drunk at noon lol this event is going to be kickass and I'm most looking forward to bisping personally i want to see how far he has progressed on his ground game from the elvis fight hes going to need it against a strong wrestler like hamill


----------



## juggalofighter

That would be cool to put both belts on the line 
DAN HENDERSON might win if he takes rampage down 
RAMPAGE might win if he keeps it standing 
DAN by tko:thumb02:


----------



## BBMartial

*hmmm*

:confused02: Hmmm... should be a good fight! although i am anxiously waiting to see chuck get back in the ring, i knew chuck wasnt going to win against quinton but i like both of the fighters so i d k.. i just wanna see more chuck he a great fighter and humble in victory and defeat.. he's a winner in my book when he wins and when he loses... any know know of who he may be facing next??

~ more chuck imo


----------



## Asian Sensation

BBMartial said:


> :confused02: Hmmm... should be a good fight! although i am anxiously waiting to see chuck get back in the ring, i knew chuck wasnt going to win against quinton but i like both of the fighters so i d k.. i just wanna see more chuck he a great fighter and humble in victory and defeat.. he's a winner in my book when he wins and when he loses... any know know of who he may be facing next??
> 
> ~ more chuck imo


huge rumour going around his next opponent will be wanderlei

Edit: now dana says it might not be happening....he needs to make up his mind or just not say anything


----------



## e-thug

randyspankstito said:


> Man, who wants to watch UFC at noon? It like it when it's in the evening so I can be good and drunk for the first fight and completely beligerent for the main event.
> 
> At this rate, I'll have to be up at 6 in the morning drinking bloody mary's.
> Sweet.



So exactly what do you have to complain about :dunno: 

Just a great excuse to get goin at an earlier time!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Does anyone else think that Bisping might be handed his first loss? I think he has a boatload of charisma, and he's definitely got the skill to back up his mouth. That said, he hasn't been THAT impressive, and Matt Hammill isn't exactly Elvis Sinosic. This guy is a beast, and I see him just tossing Bisping all over the octagon... which is fine, because I've been rooting for Hamill since day one. You can see that his striking has greatly improved, and his wrestling is amongst the best around. I'd love to see him take on Rashad Evans. Bisping has his hands full. Bele dat.

Peanut butter and jam sandwiches rule!


----------



## Couchwarrior

Yes, Bisping is going to have to watch out so he doesn't get dominated by Hamill and loses a decision. But I don't think Hamill likes very much to be punched in the face, and Bisping's explosive aggressiveness could give him a fast TKO victory.

Hamill by decision or Bisping by TKO.


----------



## esv

Were is the event poster, shouldn't there be one by now?


----------



## casin2012

*Kongo Vs. Cro Cop*

As much as I would like to see cro cop get his ass kicked it could go eathier way
If i have to get technical im giving it to Kongo
hes the man!


----------



## pt447

juggalofighter said:


> That would be cool to put both belts on the line
> DAN HENDERSON might win if he takes rampage down
> RAMPAGE might win if he keeps it standing
> DAN by tko:thumb02:


or vica verca... that's why this fight is so crazy. they can both win in either place. i want QJ to win, but i never underestimate Hendo...

there's more of a chance hendo will win that there was with chuck!!!


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Wheres The Poster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrish133

Rambler14 said:


> Is there any chance this is going to be on Spike like UFC 70?
> 
> Checking MMAWeekly they have Suggested PPV Retail Prices for all of the upcoming shows except for this one.


yeah its free on spike tv at 9pm est. also silva backeed out....... he never wanted liddell any way. and dana said both belts will be on the line. they will be unified.


----------



## libertywrestler

If you go to Silva's website he talks about how he wants to fight Chuck but he wants to do it later this year.


----------



## chrish133

they said whoever won got to fight the rampage/henderson winner. but he wants to wait???????? dont think so. hes put liddell off for a year or two. no excuses this time..........he just doesnt want to plain and simple.


----------



## fedor66

I cant wait to see Mirko fight again!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## screenamesuck

chrish133 said:


> they said whoever won got to fight the rampage/henderson winner. but he wants to wait???????? dont think so. hes put liddell off for a year or two. no excuses this time..........he just doesnt want to plain and simple.


Where is this info coming from??? I don't remember ever reading that Chuck would get a rematch right away if he beat Silva? As far as Silva putting Chuck off for a year or two, I believe it was the organizations that couldn't come to terms for the fight. A fighter can't just decide to fight someone. They both fought for different organizations that fought under different rules and countries. I don't think UFC and Pride could agree on anything that had to do with this fight, not Silva or Liddell.


----------



## chrish133

dana white said so on ufc.com as soon as the rampage fight was announced(a week or so after he beat liddell). the only thing holding him back is himself now. i know it might have been contracts before but i just dont think so. hes fought in the ufc before he just wouldnt fight chuck(my opinion just as an observer). they were supposed to headline ufc76 and get a title shot. but that is why liddell went to pride and fought rampage. he was supposed to win and get silva. dana said thats why chuck went to that tournament since silva wouldnt come to ufc.


----------



## Technical-mma

*.. This is bomb.*

This is going to be a great card and is being broadcasted on spike tv for free! What more can you ask for?


----------



## esv

Where is the event poster?


----------



## wborowrestler

yeah ok hamill is guna destroy bisping


----------



## SuzukS

I know Bisping is English and all but what's the deal? I'm sure Rampage/Henderson will sell a lot more than just Bisping, London or not.. I was expecting some amazing poster but eh oh well.


----------



## chrish133

poster sucksssssssssss. i hope he loses. they just announced rua vs. forrest griffin at ufc 76 with liddell. thats gonna be great.:thumb02:


----------



## Cadillac

Damn, this card is a lot better than UFC "Stacked". Two of my favorite fighters on it. Cro cop, and Bisping. And, best of all, its ******* free!

Oh yeah, Henderson isnt all that bad either.

EDIT: Stacked was one of the most boring PPV's I have ever purchased. haha too many decisions. Silva was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## mltd21

seems like theyre awesome fights!!! bisping is scared of hammill, u can tell 
and cro cop will b the old cro cop and will knock kongo out with a high kick, but will take shots.
rampage will end up beating hendo, but itll b a harder fight than chuck, i cnt predict how he'll win tho


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

All this crap about Matt Hamill "destroying" Bisping is such an asinine and quite frankly poor statement.

Matt Hamill is a garbage fighter. He can take anyone down with ease and that's it. Do you people really think if Bisping gets taken down he's going to lay down and let Hamill punch him? Or even not trying to SUBMIT Hamill (which he probably will if it goes to the ground), if it doesn't Hamill is an atrocious boxer...Bisping would eat him alive.


----------



## sillywillybubba

hey quick ? where has brandon vera been??


----------



## twigg267

I think you have hit the nail on the head with this one. I look forward to seeing Rampage getting his ass kicked. I say Henderson in the second ponding him out. What do you think?


----------



## twigg267

Don't bet the farm on it. Henderson will beat Rampage!!!


----------



## twigg267

mltd21 said:


> seems like theyre awesome fights!!! bisping is scared of hammill, u can tell
> and cro cop will b the old cro cop and will knock kongo out with a high kick, but will take shots.
> rampage will end up beating hendo, but itll b a harder fight than chuck, i cnt predict how he'll win tho



Bisping, cro cop and Henderson.


----------



## RinguMaster

wow, poster really sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## Punishment 101

no credit and reps down the drain for finding the poster... CHATE :thumbsdown:


----------



## esv

Lol the event poster is finally up.


----------



## mattandbenny

Can't wait for this, one of the best cards in the history of the UFC. 4 of the 5 are quality.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

damn im so stoked right now. I really just found out that UFC 74 is free i not going to be able to calm down for awhile. Damn Dana is my hero


----------



## tmsmom

sillywillybubba said:


> hey quick ? where has brandon vera been??


He was having problems with his manager and fired him. He had to go through arbitration until this month. Should be signing and back in the spotlight soon. He has still been training and is opening a gym in chula vista, CA. called Alliance MMA. He has a website that will be up and running soon WELCOME TO ALLIANCE MMA


----------



## SuzukS

Nice poster!! Unfortunately living in Australia means I need to pay for it and I won't if you people don't have to


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon

hope this one is free, cause im not paying for that card. First off, the main event is awesome... but thats about it. all the other matches are okay, but nothing mind blowing. Also, being as the odds of rampage coming out on top are slim at best (Hes good, but Henderson has the record...)I dont forsee this being worth the cost of the ppv. 

and seriously... hamill vs. bisping? why back to the TUF stars v. TUF stars??? WHATS THE POINT??? geez, give them some real challengers or get rid of them!


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon

tmsmom said:


> He was having problems with his manager and fired him. He had to go through arbitration until this month. Should be signing and back in the spotlight soon. He has still been training and is opening a gym in chula vista, CA. called Alliance MMA. He has a website that will be up and running soon WELCOME TO ALLIANCE MMA


also i read an article where he stated he has plans to take the LHW and HW belts in 2k8. I would love to see that. He'd be the new randy couture.


----------



## T.B.

I won't be surprised at ALL when Kongo puts Cro Cop on his ass again...and we see White sh-ttin' a brick.

I'm also amped to see the SLUGFEST that will be Sakara vs. Alexander!

Oh, and of course The Denture Master vs. The Man Who Howls Wolf! *I'll BITE'CHA B-TCH!*

SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE!

 :thumb01:


----------



## Couchwarrior

SuzukS said:


> Nice poster!! Unfortunately living in Australia means I need to pay for it and I won't if you people don't have to


How about downloading TVU Player or getting the torrent?


----------



## Simon Phoenix

Interesting how they say its for the "World Light Heavyweight Championship". I guess thats gonna be the new name of the belt after the PRIDE and UFC titles merge.

Btw does anybody know for sure if they're still gonna show this for free on Spike?


----------



## Tommy08

Simon Phoenix said:


> Btw does anybody know for sure if they're still gonna show this for free on Spike?


I watched the UFC TV show on Spike last Thursday- and they announced that UFC 75 would indeed be free on Spike TV; the announcement was in the form of a promo-clip, and definitely said Champion vs Champion as well. It also used the word 'free' more than once...

And on the official ufc website- they show it on their TV Schedule on 8 September, at 9:00 PM.

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## ebonics-lover

I can't believe Bisping is so highly promoted. He's an average fighter that White is slowly trying to make him a star. They did that to GSP and it ended badly although Bisping is nowhere near GSP's skills.
Rampage v Henderson is one hell of a match. Probably this year's #1. Anything can happen with Crocop Kongo and who cares about Bisping beating the special guy?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

ebonics-lover said:


> I can't believe Bisping is so highly promoted. He's an average fighter that White is slowly trying to make him a star. They did that to GSP and it ended badly although Bisping is nowhere near GSP's skills.
> Rampage v Henderson is one hell of a match. Probably this year's #1. Anything can happen with Crocop Kongo and who cares about Bisping beating the special guy?


He's not "highly promoted". He's promoted because the event is in England and he's ******* British, not to mention a good british fighter so of course they are going to promote him. And uh, I think Bisping is more then an average fighter, rather then a good fighter with a lot of potential. He's explosive, accurate striking, ground and pound is good, yeah, he's more than average. So get off your boat about him being "highly promoted" when he's actually not, then disregarding his talents.


----------



## ebonics-lover

Oh your so wrong. I understand him being promoted because it's in England but as of now he is no match for Rampage, Henderson, Shogun, Wanderlei or even Liddell.
Shoot I even think Forrest would know him out. Perhaps he's slightly better than any average fighter but still pretty far from the top.


----------



## royalking87

dan henderson in the ufc its about damn time all they need to do now is give wandy a fight and sign fedor


----------



## ebonics-lover

Henderson used to fight in UFC years ago when they were in diapers. Then of course he went to PRIDE where all the best fighters were.
I hope Wandy comes back strong the way we used to know him. I do pray to the Eastern Orthodox Gods Fedor does not sign with White.


----------



## Deadpool

I feel so bad for Griffin. . .


----------



## ebonics-lover

Yeah Forrest is definitely out of White's favor. I do think though he will put up a decent performance. I'm even thinking Shogun will have a harder time to dispose of him than Liddell or Ortiz. I also think now Shogun vs Rampage would not be a such one sided battle as in Japan.
It's gonna be exciting!


----------



## ebonics-lover

I couldn't care less how many fans UFC is going to get. Actually the less the better. There are too many idiots out there who run their mouths and don't know anything about MMA.


----------



## smk_rhino

*Houston Alexander will destroy Sakara*

Houston is going to drop BOMBS on Sakara. Then he's gonna tag him with a fresh can of Krylon. Check out this interview.


----------



## WarHERO

Cool interveiw, yea i think Housten will win too.


----------



## Cadillac

I think Forrest has a punchers chance to hit him with one, and have him not get up. 
I didnt even give that to Crazy Horse against Big Nog and we all know what happened there..


----------



## Cadillac

TREY B. said:


> I won't be surprised at ALL when Kongo puts Cro Cop on his ass again...and we see White sh-ttin' a brick.


Haha, I cant wait to see you eating your words..


----------



## royalking87

haha kongo might get lucky and cro cop doesnt literally kill him hes that mad


----------



## deadman315x

is ufc 75 free on spike tv?


----------



## Tommy08

Yes it is free on Spike.


No doubt Jackson and Henderson will be great because of at least anticipation. I hope Jackson wins.

Cro Cop vs Kongo- Hopefully CC will be back on his game. Hard for me too pick a side, I haven’t really seen Kongo fight, so I’ll just pick CC on general principal and name recognition. But mostly I hope this will be a match that shines.

Tito did do a good job as a coach on TUF, but he definitely had this Matt Hamill love affair going on. Hamill couldn’t take a punch in training, had no experience getting hit. Just too much sympathy and nut hugging towards Matt Hamill for me too get behind him. He was great in amateur wrestling and should have stayed there. If I was in the UFC everyone would dislike me, and want me to lose. With that out of the way, I hope Hamill gets beaten to a TKO in round 1. 
And Bisping is much better than some people give him credit for. A lot of TUF fighters are eased into the UFC. They really are like a future investment that pays off long term. Bisping is definitely ahead of the curve, and after the right time may be on top.

The rest of the card seems so-so, with a few lesser known fighters. But sometimes those are the best matches- where 2 fighters are matched well and just let it all hang out.


----------



## owned08

god i cant wait till this fight


----------



## BrFighter07

OV Pimp said:


> This is really going to be an awesome PPV. I can't wait to see it!
> 
> P.S. - The UFC should make a PPV Card Free sometime, that'd be really cool! :thumb02:


i think dana white is on this forum because it is going to be free!!! im so happy i wont have to spend 40 dollars to watch a few fights


----------



## Damone

Am I insane in thinking that Mirko might try to sub Kongo?


----------



## Terry77

I didn't think he was going to submit Randleman the second time, I'd knew he win but not sub him. Why not though? He finished Sanchez from the mount, give it a go against Kongo.


----------



## rbunnell

I like Jackson, but I wouldn't mind seeing Henderson win. First ever to hold three belts at once. That would be cool. Then fight Anderson Silva next so he can own his ass and be the first to ever hold four belts.


----------



## JWP

LjStronge said:


> I'm pretty chuffed about this card as I am in the UK and the card is on Setanta Sports 1 - so not entirly free as you have to subscribe to the channel but at least it's not PPV.
> 
> Virgin Media customers with the XL package (like myself) get Setanta for free, so thats a bonus.
> 
> 76 & 77 are on Bravo for free but we have to wait for the day after the event


thats so wierd, my mate in burton (im in aust.) just told me this last night... your cable tv there with all the footy aswell is the best i reckon

here we pay 40bucks a pop

for the record

Hendo by decision
Bisping by ko in 2nd
Kongo by ko in 2nd


----------



## talhorm

the fans in england gonna be on fire in Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hamill match.


----------



## Couchwarrior

This is *not* going to air on Spike in real time, right? So what time will it air, according to what time zone?


----------



## nickyj

Tomasz Drwal, cant wait to see him in the big league...he's a beast


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

Couchwarrior said:


> This is *not* going to air on Spike in real time, right? So what time will it air, according to what time zone?


Well in britain we normally get it a day later when we get it on free tv. We get it normally about 9pm Sunday night british time. But of course we are ordering it this time and you get the free tv. So maybe we swap, we get it live here, you get i Sunday 9pm??
:thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Well in britain we normally get it a day later when we get it on free tv. We get it normally about 9pm Sunday night british time. But of course we are ordering it this time and you get the free tv. So maybe we swap, we get it live here, you get i Sunday 9pm??
> :thumbsup:


Yes but you only have one time zone in England. In USA they have four time zones, six if you count Alaska and Hawaii, so I think it will air a little later eastern time so that it won't be too early in the western parts. 

11pm eastern time would be pretty ok, then I'd have to get up 6 o'clock monday morning to watch it. Still better than a couple of hours earlier...


----------



## davidm724

Yeah, don't forget us Alaskans. We're always out of the loop!


----------



## 6sidedlie

:: Quinton Jackson vs Dan Henderson :: Henderson by TKO

Not going to sit here and pretend I know a ton about both of these fighters but from what I have seen I'm going to take Henderson in the stand up and that's where I see this one being decided.

:: Mirko Cro Cop vs Chieck Kongo :: Cro Cop by TKO

It'd be naive of me to count out the rising Kongo, but Cro Cop should come back strong so I'd be even more naive to believe that Cro Cop won't win.

:: Michael Bisping vs Matt Hamill :: Bisping by TKO

Hamill can win this if he puts Bisping on his back for three rounds, but god I hope the boys at the Wolfs' Lair have been working on Bispings wrestling and sprawl for the last bit. Bisping can and will win this fight standing.

:: Houston Alexander vs Alessio Sakara :: Alexander by TKO

Why not? He was able to take damage from Jardine and deliver a ton so I'm just going to pick over Sakara. Should be an all out brawl, but I'll go with the hot hand.

:: Marcus Davis vs Paul Taylor :: Davis by TKO

I know absolutely nothing about Taylor, and Davis is fighting close to home and always puts on a show. Going with Davis.

Preliminary Bouts:

Thiago Silva vs. Tomasz Drwal :: Silva via Decision
Jess Liaudin vs. Anthony Johnson :: Johnson via TKO
Gleison Tibau vs. Terry Etim :: Tibau via Submission
Naoyuki Kotani vs. Dennis Siver :: Silva via Decision


----------



## Leaves

its free but...damn the long ass commercials...


----------



## superclocked

War Hendo Tko Knees And Strikes Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## superclocked

It is electrying here in LONDON!

raise01: :bye02: :dunno: :confused02: 


AND HERE WE GO!
A BIG RIGHT RIGHT WOW!
A LEFT RIGHT UPERCUT LEFTLEFTLEFT! KNEES HES LANDING DEVASTATING KNEES AND IT IS ALL OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! DAN HENDERSON IS THE NEW UNDISPUTED LIGHTHEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! IT IS ELECTRYFING HERE IN LONDON WOW!
DAN HOW DOES IT FEEL TO DEFEAT QUINTON RAMPAGE JACSKON IN A TKO STOPPAGE!


----------



## ssjd

After this, Anthony Johnson should fight SOMEBODY so he doesn't turn into Roger Huerta.
Bring on KOS!!!!!


----------



## sisdavid

*Kongo*

Who is this Kongo guy and what is his record?


----------



## Damone

Might as well get my predictions in.

Dan Henderson vs Quinton "Rampage" Jackson: Henderson by decision.

Michael Bisping vs Matt Hamill: Bisping by first round TKO.

Mirko Cro Cop vs Cheick Kongo: Mirko by second round TKO.

Marcus Davis vs Paul Taylor: Davis by sub in the second round.

Houston Alexander vs Alessio Sakara: Sakara by KO in the first.

Gleison Tibau vs Terry Etim: Etim by decision.

Tomasz Drwal vs Thiago Silva: Silva by TKO in the second.

Naoyuki Kotani vs Dennis Siver: Kotani by decision.

Anthony Torres vs Jesse Liaudin: Torres by sub in the first.


----------



## TheNegation

My gut tells me rampage will win. Vbookie, Henderson. I would say Rampage will take a decision, a controversial one.

And I am gong with Crocop obviously, I think he will decimate Kongo, First round KO.


----------



## Couchwarrior

sisdavid said:


> Who is this Kongo guy and what is his record?


He's a big black french muay thai fighter with a poor ground game (for UFC standards). I don't know how to better describe him.:dunno:

His record is 10-3-1 MMA, 3-1-0 UFC. His biggest opponent so far was Gilbert Yvel, who KO:d him in the second round in 2004.


----------



## Damone

Kongo has power in his strikes and weak takedown defense.


----------



## Terry77

What's really happening to the pride belt here? Will it still exist (like in boxing "the wbo, wbf....champion of the world" or be unified as the ufc world title?


----------



## Damone

I'm guessing it's going to be unified as a UFC title.

This show is going to rule, and it's free, so hey, that rules, you know?


----------



## TheJame

Quinton Jackson vs. Dan Henderson - Henderson via 2nd round TKO

Mirko Filipovic vs. Cheick Kongo - Cro Cop via 2nd rnd KO (due to left head kick)

Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hammil - Bisping via 2nd rnd TKO (due to strikes)

Alessio Sakara vs. Houston Alexander - Alexander via 1st rnd KO

Marcus Davis vs. Paul Taylor - David via 2nd rnd submission

Thiago Silva vs. Tomasz Drwal - Drwal via 1st rnd KO

Jess Liaudin vs. Anthony Torres - Liaudin via 3rd rnd TKO

Gleison Tibau vs. Terry Etim - Tibau via 2nd rnd submission

Naoyuki Kotani vs. Dennis Siver - Kotani via 2nd rnd TKO


----------



## LeftHighKick

Should be a great card....and it is free by the way, on Spike!

I think Page will win, but it will go to the judges, Hendo is hard to put away. bisping will win too......CC better dominate that kongo, I predict Mirko KO by Murder Rd. 1


----------



## Jocka

*Nice*

0 
Thanks for the fights

I have to say that Matt Hamill stand up is awfull wow he should tuck that should and keeps thoses hands up, Bisping should win unless Mat Hamill does the lay and pray strategy

As long as Crocop stays away from the clinch HE is gonna win but i think that Kongo is gonna try to go to the groud to do some group n pound. Would that be funny if Cropcop wins by submission lol

I would lose Rampage to win that one, he is so big compared to Hendo, i want him to slam him on the mat so hard that he knowcks Hendo out lol but i could see Hendo winning that one with a right hand very hard to call 

Its gonna be an awsome event  and its free.


----------



## Acoustic

Jocka said:


> 0
> Thanks for the fights
> 
> I have to say that Matt Hamill stand up is awfull wow he should tuck that should and keeps thoses hands up, Bisping should win unless Mat Hamill does the lay and pray strategy
> 
> As long as Crocop stays away from the clinch HE is gonna win but i think that Kongo is gonna try to go to the groud to do some group n pound. Would that be funny if Cropcop wins by submission lol
> 
> I would lose Rampage to win that one, he is so big compared to Hendo, i want him to slam him on the mat so hard that he knowcks Hendo out lol but i could see Hendo winning that one with a right hand very hard to call
> 
> Its gonna be an awsome event  and its free.


I hope Ja-ki-so, as the Japanese announcer pronounced his name in the fight against Bun-da-le Siba, wins.


----------



## Couchwarrior

Ok, either the guys on Spike are high or I left my brain somewhere: Spike TV Show Schedule - Spike Powered by IFILM
They say UFC 75 is going to air *friday* September 8, but I guess it should be *s**aturday* September 8, or tomorrow, right? At least it seems to be 9pm that it starts. So that's 4am sunday morning for me, right after the bars close...

Now I almost hope that I won't find any chick tomorrow so I won't have to download it on sunday.:wink01:


----------



## cagetoday

I have it:

Winners
*Henderson* - Henderson is like Randy He comes in with a good game plan and wears his opponents down.
*Cro Cop* - Kongo hasn't Proven Shit, except that he is big.
*Hamill* - Will not quit, better wrestler. This is my upset of the night.


----------



## Kneez2face

boarderxcosta said:


> Rampage
> Cro cop
> Hamill - that's right fools
> Houston


Yup, those are my picks too... 
But I can't say I've seen many Henderson fights...I think Rampage will get off that lucky shot again.

Cro Cop is out to prove a point this time so I think he's not going to take any chances and try to dominate right away.

And I pick Hamill 'cuase I think Bisping will crack under the pressure of being expected to win in his home country.

Houston is just an animal.


----------



## Wayneraltman

*First and foremost, I'm glad it’s free on television. I’m sick of having to put down $40 bucks month in, month out*

That is what you can expect from the UFC, Pride would never do. 

I think Bisping takes Hamill to night night land. Unless something is going on in the Hamill camp I am unaware of. 

Rampage and Henderson has the potential to be a SUPER fight, I am torn though. Hederson beat the dog crap out of Wanderlei, so I have to give him the nod this time. I love Rampage, he did knock one of my favorite fighters the *&^(* out. 

All I can say is if you are not satisfied with this fight card, remember how much it cost you.


----------



## Couchwarrior

The best thing about this card is that all fights are pretty evenly matched, compared to what we're used to. I think the biggest upset would be if Kongo wins, but even that seems possible to me.


----------



## RushFan

*UFC 75 review*

UFC 75 
Henderson vs Rampage :
Will be a great fight! I have to give the edge to Rampage given his size advantage and good chin. However, Henderson is super fit and will try to prolong the fight and slowly wear rampage down. 
Rampage TKO round 3.

Bisping vs Hamill :
A contrast of styles and personal hatred make this fight special. Bisping has the advantage due to the fact he can win this fight standing or on the ground. Hamill is still extremely one dimensional and can only g'n'p out a win. 
Bisping with a hometown decision on points.

Filipovic vs Kongo :
Nice match up between two lethal strikers. I predict Kongo will be wary of Cro cops kicks and try to take the fight to the ground. Cro cop will want to stand up and i think he will have learnt enough from his previous fight to dictate terms in this one.
Cro Cop TKO round 3

Alexander vs Sakara :
Very confident that Sakara will win this one. This fight will stay standing and Sakara will feed Houston fists all night. Houston has very untidy stand up and relies solely on knock out power, he was extremely lucky to beat Jardine. His luck will run out against "Legionarious"


----------



## Wayneraltman

*Not going to the ground*

If there is ONE fight I can pretty much guarentee is NOT going on the ground, it will be Cro Cop V Kongo. If these two slipped and fell they would not hit the ground, or know what to do once they got there. :thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO

I am pumped for this fight!!!


----------



## Split

I find it ridiculous that they put captions for Kongo, who speaks english with a french accent, and that they don't for Hamill, who simply doesn't speak well. He uses deaf signs, but i dont know how to read them...


----------



## Split

Man i have a bad feeling about Mirko vs Kongo..

Mirko looks kind of dull, as usual, but Kongo looks like a beast..

GO MIRKO


----------



## Bonnar426

Split said:


> I find it ridiculous that they put captions for Kongo, who speaks english with a french accent, and that they don't for Hamill, who simply doesn't speak well. He uses deaf signs, but i dont know how to read them...


Know what you mean! Hell, even Joe Rogan suggested they put captioning up for Bisping at the Ultimate Fighter finale! You think that would give some T.V. executives a hint!


----------



## WarHERO

I hate how Mirko shows no emotional and you think he is weak but i know what he is cappable of.


----------



## Wayneraltman

*One more chance*



WarHERO said:


> I hate how Mirko shows no emotional and you think he is weak but i know what he is cappable of.


From what I have heard Cro has one more shot to show what he can do in the UFC. He better make mince meat out of Kongo, or he will be in another organization. :thumb02:


----------



## Ronin_Warrior

cro cop loses decision to kongo......i cant believe it... he needs to go on an incredible tear of the heavyweight division to get back into title contention. or, move down to light heavyweight since he only weighed in at 220...


----------



## Split

Hamill started the 1st round in a fury, going stand up with Bisping and making him rethink his game.. because Hamill won the first round, STANDING. But he looks exhausted now, i think Hamill will go for takedowns now.


----------



## Split

Bisping looks so scared, he's going for the 1 punch KO.. stupid strategy. Hes going for combinations, then stops when Hamill is backing away.. 

Hamill already has 2 rounds, its over. Bisping has to go for the KO, and its not going to work.. i hope it does, but i dont think it will.


----------



## El_Padre

Ronin_Warrior said:


> cro cop loses decision to kongo......


Although I lost quite a few points on that fight ... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR KONGOOOOO!!!!!!!!:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO

I think Bisping lost but we go to the score cards!


----------



## Split

WTF!!

lol Hamill got robbed... SO BAD


----------



## WarHERO

OMG Bisping wins!!!!!! What a comeback by Bisping!!!!!!


----------



## WarHERO

I feel sorry for Matt, i think he looked better, he has impressed his hands a ton, lets see him fight again!


----------



## Bonnar426

Bisping days are numbered! Mark my words he will go the way of Kendal Grove!


----------



## mascher

Bullshit. Bisping did NOT win that fight. Total farce. One judge even had hamill winning all three rounds. And i agree with him.


----------



## Split

Lol why ask questions to Matt Hamill... Did anybody get what he said?


----------



## Rated

*What bs! [Spoiler]*

Lol, anyone else think Matt Hamill just got screwed out of a decision? Talk about preferential treatment. Man, I am disgusted ...

Discuss.


----------



## mascher

Also Bisping has no grace about him, can't wait to see him get the shit knocked out of him, which he will. First decent fighter he came up agaist and he got schooled.


----------



## WarHERO

Not me, he was tired not to mention he is Deaf, thats pitiful.


----------



## mascher

Rated said:


> Lol, anyone else think Matt Hamill just got screwed out of a decision? Talk about preferential treatment. Man, I am disgusted ...
> 
> Discuss.


Totally agree fella! Even Bisping thought he had lost before the decision was given. 

Hammill just went up tenfold in my estimation.


----------



## mascher

WarHERO said:


> Not me, he was tired not to mention he is Deaf, thats pitiful.


Huh? Don't get what your trying to say.


----------



## WarHERO

Hey Split, who you think wins Hendo Vs. Rampage?


----------



## mascher

WarHERO said:


> OMG Bisping wins!!!!!! What a comeback by Bisping!!!!!!


There was no comeback!


----------



## Leviathan

If they are going to announce Fedor they will probably do it before the main event. Hopefully we find out soon


----------



## Split

WarHERO said:


> Hey Split, who you think wins Hendo Vs. Rampage?



I have Rampage on betting, but i saw weigh-in, and the strenght factor is kind of gone.. I seriously don't know who is going to win.

I am rooting for Hendo, because this guy has heart, seriously.. 

But i bet on Rampage.. I still think hes 55% favorite to win.


----------



## WarHERO

Yea me too, i am going for Hendo, i really don't like Rampage. I have to use the bathroom right before the main event, dang. BRB


----------



## Split

Ok i have Rampage winning now, seeing him walk in the cage..

He's got the same look he had against Chuck, and he's going to kill Hendo.


Damn this fight is going to be exciting, no matter who wins.. either way, Pride wins 

(it better be exciting, because i slept half of UFC 75 so far)


----------



## the ultimate

There is no way that Bisbing beat Hamill.


----------



## Split

i love Bruce's announcing of Dan, but i don't like when he announces Dan as a LHW Pride Champ and Rampage as LHW Champion of the world.. pfff fuk off freaking
propaganda


----------



## WarHERO

Dan and Rampage both look good. hahaha i didn't miss much.


----------



## Split

What a fight! What a fight!


This fight is so good so far!


----------



## WarHERO

Dan had a armbar, why didn't he tightin it up and lock it? He had it!?!?!


----------



## the ultimate

First Round Henderson I think.


----------



## Split

1st Round : Hendo

Rampage took some very damaging shots for further rounds, Rampage did not do any dmg to Hendo.

Rampage has got to keep it at distance, or go himself and press Dan against the cage and slam him down.


----------



## WarHERO

That round was great, i say that Dan has that one, but they both look good. Good punches toward the end of the 1st round by Hendo. I underestimated Dan..


----------



## Split

WarHERO said:


> Dan had a armbar, why didn't he tightin it up and lock it? He had it!?!?!


When? right before Rampage used the cage to reverse?


----------



## WarHERO

Good takedown by Hendo


----------



## Split

Rampage already in trouble.. sidecontrol for Dan..


----------



## WarHERO

Split said:


> When? right before Rampage used the cage to reverse?


If you watch it again, look when the first round is coming to a end, i thought it was over.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh

How are you guys watching it? Spike isn't showing it yet for me!


----------



## Ronin_Warrior

internet live stream


----------



## Split

Ramapge on top!! OH OH!

but Dan already moving out


----------



## WarHERO

Great job by Rampage by getting up, Dan is so dangerous when he is up close to you with your back against the cage. Now Rampage takes Dan down.


----------



## the ultimate

I'm watching it on Setanta Adrnalnrsh.


----------



## Split

WarHERO said:


> If you watch it again, look when the first round is coming to a end, i thought it was over.



Fight ended standing no? in the clinch?


----------



## WarHERO

Adrnalnrsh said:


> How are you guys watching it? Spike isn't showing it yet for me!


TVU online stream. Its great!


----------



## Split

I dont know how to score 2nd round..


I have an edge for Dan, but i would not be surprised to see Rampage winning this one.


----------



## WarHERO

Split said:


> Fight ended standing no? in the clinch?


Just wait if you watch it tonight, it was like 1 min left or something, you will see it.


----------



## Split

Good shots by Rampage!
This is what ive been talking about for months! Dan's right hand is horrible for defense, and he got caught!

Now Rampage has Dan down, but Dan is holding him well, attempting to reverse constantly, forcing Rampage to wait and strike weak


----------



## WarHERO

Who do you think is more suprised by the other fighter Rampage or Hendo?


----------



## Split

wow super reversal by Dan, Kimura attempt to reversal!


----------



## Split

WarHERO said:


> Who do you think is more suprised by the other fighter Rampage or Hendo?


I think none.. well the fight is going as i planned so far.

3rd round Rampage


----------



## WarHERO

Wow, by far the best fight yet! This is going back and forth. I want Dan to win soooo bad!


----------



## Split

wow what a 4th round!


----------



## WarHERO

Dan got rocked!! But he is still in it, dan on his back.


----------



## WarHERO

Looks to me that Dan is slowly loosing momentum but all it takes is one big hit.


----------



## Split

Imagine if there was knees to the head..fight would be so much better on the ground


----------



## Split

4th round Rampage

according to my score card, its even right now.

5th Round is important, Dan should go for the clinch and take Rampage down, like 1st round.


----------



## WarHERO

Whats wrong with Rampages wrist?? At the end of the 4th round he was grabbing it.


----------



## Split

OMG great exchanges, i love both fighters!


----------



## Split

WarHERO said:


> Whats wrong with Rampages wrist?? At the end of the 4th round he was grabbing it.


They said he was injured b4 Chuck, and hes still injured maybe..


and right now, Dan could win this.. he just landed some huge punches and now has Rampage down!


----------



## WarHERO

Me too split, frick i smell a draw. I would be pissed!


----------



## Split

Wow every single round, except 1, were so close!!

5th round probably Dan, but it could go Rampage again..


Dan's best chance is a Split decision, but i think Rampage will win Split Decision


----------



## the ultimate

Rampage wins by UD. 48-47, 49-46, 49-46.


----------



## WarHERO

Both guys think they won but Rampage went out strong. Rampage collapsed after the bell!!


----------



## Split

WarHERO said:


> Me too split, frick i smell a draw. I would be pissed!


Impossible, technically.

No judges ever give 10-10 rounds, so it has to go to somebody.


----------



## Split

Rampage UD!


well it could of happened, but i blame it to the 10 must point scoring system.
49-46 certainly not representative of the fight. every round were so close!


----------



## WarHERO

Funny interveiw with Rampage!! lol funny I am happy for Rampage, he looked good.


----------



## Split

Rampage : Dan tried to block my punches with his face! Damn my hand hurt! 


Rampage is so hilarious


----------



## Leviathan

Fedor is in the UFc un-*******-believable OMFG raise01: FEDOR


----------



## WarHERO

Rampage is from Memphis TN?? I didn't know that?


----------



## Ronin_Warrior

so the announcement is true? FEDOR is in the UFC.....please someone comfirm it ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mascher

i actually thought Dan won that fight. It was ridiculously close though. I gave Dan the first two, and i thought he snuck the last. Great fight though. Suppose we'll see dan move down now?!?


----------



## undertow503

Ronin_Warrior said:


> so the announcement is true? FEDOR is in the UFC.....please someone comfirm it ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


don't listen.. it was never announced.


----------



## undertow503

The bullshit decision of the night. Bisping and Hamill.. Hamill had clearly 2 rounds to 1. 

It was ******* bullshit that Bisping got the decision.


----------



## WarHERO

Actually Joe did say something about it to Randy, Split did you hear it?


----------



## Bonnar426

undertow503 said:


> The bullshit decision of the night. Bisping and Hamill.. Hamill had clearly 2 rounds to 1.
> 
> It was ******* bullshit that Bisping got the decision.


Are you really that surprised? Bisping had the hometown advantage which influenced the judges decision. This fight confirms what everyone has been saying! 1. Bisping is overrated 2. UFC is obviously protecting thier UK Cash Cow 3. The first A- Level fighter he faces will smash him into oblivion.


----------



## mascher

WarHERO said:


> Actually Joe did say something about it to Randy, Split did you hear it?



He also said something about Lesnar.


----------



## Cartheron

Split said:


> Impossible, technically.
> 
> No judges ever give 10-10 rounds, so it has to go to somebody.


They should though sometimes. Like in this fight. I had it:-

Rampage 9 - 10 Hendo 
Rampage 10 - 10 Hendo 
Rampage 10 - 10 Hendo 
Rampage 10 - 9 Hendo 
Rampage 10 - 9 Hendo 

Close as it gets imo. Glad Rampage won, though I couldn't see him beating Hendo to be honest. It'll be nice for someone to have a few sucessful title defense's. Until Rampage fights Shogun or Wanderlei again. :thumbsup:


----------



## undertow503

WarHERO said:


> Actually Joe did say something about it to Randy, Split did you hear it?


No “Fedor” Announcement at UFC 75 (No Spoilers) -- UFC news at MMAjunkie.com


No “Fedor” Announcement at UFC 75 (No Spoilers)


----------



## 6pmleap

Rampage 0 - 10 Hendo


----------



## esv

Cant believe cro cop lost again.


----------



## undertow503

esv said:


> Cant believe cro cop lost again.


He got tooled pretty hard. I'll give him another chance to see if he can hang in the UFC. Randy lost back to back and came back, i think Mirko can too. I hope he's not washed up!!


----------



## pibmac

Just come back from UFC 75 and heres my thoughts on the event, by the way was F*****KING great, anyone who's never been to a UFC event, HAS to go, you'll definitely go again!

Main card

Light heavyweight unification bout: Quinton "Rampage" Jackson defeats Dan Henderson via Unanimous Decision (49-46, 49-46, 48-47) to become the Undisputed* Light Heavyweight Champion

- So never deserved it, Rampage got battered first three rounds, then had the last 2.. was so Henderson's he deserved it, he fought hard! ..haha at Rampage's fainting RIGHT after, hilarious, unlucky if you missed it, he fainted!


Light heavyweight bout: Michael Bisping defeats Matt Hamill via Split Decision

- Now, people have been saying bout was boring, but, you have to think, Bisping done a great job, he was being gassed to hell with Hamill chasing him the whole time but he needed to constantly run to not get took down, and punched his way away from him, in my opinion good tactics from Bisping and good win on his behalf!


Heavyweight bout: Cheick Kongo defeats Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipović via Unanimous Decision

- Cro Cop has let us all down for a 2nd time, one chance left, many people and me included expected some big mean return from cro cop, but i did state to my mate who i went with that i smell a big upset, Kongo and Mirko were too alike in my mind! ..cro cops not the man we knew from Pride anymore... didn't fight, was kinda Cheick just having a pillar to kick for 15 mins!


Welterweight bout: Marcus Davis defeats Paul Taylor via Submission (Armbar)

- Paul Taylor was big to win this, got quite a good reaction from fans, they booted him up good and he done good, just a minor mistake and he's on his way home with a painful arm, had a good chance to win, he fought good and hard, should have won, but pfft!


Light heavyweight bout: Houston Alexander defeats Alessio Sakara via TKO (Strikes)

- I think one word comes to mind, ANNIHILATION!!! ..done good, lets just see if he can do it a third time, lol, not much to say about this bout, was over before anything happened... tells itself!


Preliminary card

Lightweight bout: Gleison Tibau defeats Terry Etim via Unanimous Decision

- Terry was favorite to win as I'm sure you all guessed being England and all, but he never done that good at all, could of put more effort in, but was mainly on his back whole time... gave other guy more advantage to weasel a win!


Light Heavyweight bout: Thiago Silva defeats Tomasz Drwal via TKO (strikes)

- My mate had this guy pegged to be something good (Drwal that is), from fight vid, undefeated in 3 years, he looked it, i hadn't seen him before, i believed, and was disappointed, the guy is strong and throws some monster punches, but i think he forgot something, THIS IS UFC FOOL!!! ..thats where the best hang and he couldn't hang with Silva!


Lightweight bout: Dennis Siver defeats Naoyuki Kotani via KO 

- Don't actually remember this bout much, mainly because Silver kinda kicked this guy around, not very good fight.


Welterweight bout: Jess Liaudin defeats Anthony Torres via TKO (strikes)

- Only other English dude that won tonight, except he isn't English, but fighting out'a England made him favorite and he whooped some ass, rushed Torres and made good mince meat out'a him, cool opening fight, best of pre-lims!


Best fight would be main event but big disappointment for me, I'm shocked cro cop lost again, and i think we would have rioted if Bisping would have lost, good PPV altogether, and like i said before, if you haven't been yet, GO NOW AND STOP MISSING OUT ON WHAT YOU'RE MISSING!!!


----------



## T-Clutch

Matt got rip-off


----------



## bermysurge

*wtf?!?!!*

how did bisping win that??? hamill clearly dominated that fight... that was a ridiculous decision!


----------



## Hesitatenot

T-Clutch said:


> Matt got rip-off


Totally agree T!
WTH was that???

Regardless of Matt's total dominating, at least count the takedowns!

Way Too Obvious! In My Opinion!


----------



## tkexpress

i agree, im happy that bisping won, but... matt should of won... i feel bad for him

but none of the less im still happy!


----------



## evilmonkeybites

*Matt won*

That was total crap. Hamill beat bisbing in the stand up, he had the first two rounds. If it hadn't been in England, Hamill would have won. Maybe it's his own fault for letting Bisbing get up and not beating him on the ground


----------



## PunchDrunk

Wow, i'm disgusted in the UFC Matt dominated the fight 30-27 easy across the board yet the judges still give Bisbing the win. Reminds me of how rigged boxing can get.


----------



## pibmac

you guys are just going on about the first round, Hamill OWNED The crap outa Bisping first round, im surprised it wasn't a knockout when Hamill hit that flying knee and bust Bispings nose....

but seriously, take downs? Hamill lay on top of him and done nothing, Bisping got up from them all after hitting him and good defense, Bisping hit more punches and defended loads of take downs... all while keeping his distance from Hamill, smart tactic! he done good 2nd and 3rd to solidify a win!


----------



## evilmonkeybites

pibmac said:


> Just come back from UFC 75 and heres my thoughts on the event, by the way was F*****KING great, anyone who's never been to a UFC event, HAS to go, you'll definitely go again!
> 
> Main card
> 
> Light heavyweight unification bout: Quinton "Rampage" Jackson defeats Dan Henderson via Unanimous Decision (49-46, 49-46, 48-47) to become the Undisputed* Light Heavyweight Champion
> 
> - So never deserved it, Rampage got battered first three rounds, then had the last 2.. was so Henderson's he deserved it, he fought hard! ..haha at Rampage's fainting RIGHT after, hilarious, unlucky if you missed it, he fainted!
> 
> 
> Light heavyweight bout: Michael Bisping defeats Matt Hamill via Split Decision
> 
> - Now, people have been saying bout was boring, but, you have to think, Bisping done a great job, he was being gassed to hell with Hamill chasing him the whole time but he needed to constantly run to not get took down, and punched his way away from him, in my opinion good tactics from Bisping and good win on his behalf!
> 
> 
> Heavyweight bout: Cheick Kongo defeats Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipović via Unanimous Decision
> 
> - Cro Cop has let us all down for a 2nd time, one chance left, many people and me included expected some big mean return from cro cop, but i did state to my mate who i went with that i smell a big upset, Kongo and Mirko were too alike in my mind! ..cro cops not the man we knew from Pride anymore... didn't fight, was kinda Cheick just having a pillar to kick for 15 mins!
> 
> 
> Welterweight bout: Marcus Davis defeats Paul Taylor via Submission (Armbar)
> 
> - Paul Taylor was big to win this, got quite a good reaction from fans, they booted him up good and he done good, just a minor mistake and he's on his way home with a painful arm, had a good chance to win, he fought good and hard, should have won, but pfft!
> 
> 
> Light heavyweight bout: Houston Alexander defeats Alessio Sakara via TKO (Strikes)
> 
> - I think one word comes to mind, ANNIHILATION!!! ..done good, lets just see if he can do it a third time, lol, not much to say about this bout, was over before anything happened... tells itself!
> 
> 
> Preliminary card
> 
> Lightweight bout: Gleison Tibau defeats Terry Etim via Unanimous Decision
> 
> - Terry was favorite to win as I'm sure you all guessed being England and all, but he never done that good at all, could of put more effort in, but was mainly on his back whole time... gave other guy more advantage to weasel a win!
> 
> 
> Light Heavyweight bout: Thiago Silva defeats Tomasz Drwal via TKO (strikes)
> 
> - My mate had this guy pegged to be something good (Drwal that is), from fight vid, undefeated in 3 years, he looked it, i hadn't seen him before, i believed, and was disappointed, the guy is strong and throws some monster punches, but i think he forgot something, THIS IS UFC FOOL!!! ..thats where the best hang and he couldn't hang with Silva!
> 
> 
> Lightweight bout: Dennis Siver defeats Naoyuki Kotani via KO
> 
> - Don't actually remember this bout much, mainly because Silver kinda kicked this guy around, not very good fight.
> 
> 
> Welterweight bout: Jess Liaudin defeats Anthony Torres via TKO (strikes)
> 
> - Only other English dude that won tonight, except he isn't English, but fighting out'a England made him favorite and he whooped some ass, rushed Torres and made good mince meat out'a him, cool opening fight, best of pre-lims!
> 
> 
> Best fight would be main event but big disappointment for me, I'm shocked cro cop lost again, and i think we would have rioted if Bisping would have lost, good PPV altogether, and like i said before, if you haven't been yet, GO NOW AND STOP MISSING OUT ON WHAT YOU'RE MISSING!!!


Don't post the fight results before I get to see the fight. I like to be suprised


----------



## dirtman22

The absolute worst decision ive ever seen, Hamill won hands down, shouldnt have even been a question as to who won, maybe a little hometown advantage being that it was in London?


----------



## evilmonkeybites

pibmac said:


> you guys are just going on about the first round, Hamill OWNED The crap outa Bisping first round, im surprised it wasn't a knockout when Hamill hit that flying knee and bust Bispings nose....
> 
> but seriously, take downs? Hamill lay on top of him and done nothing, Bisping got up from them all after hitting him and good defense, Bisping hit more punches and defended loads of take downs... all while keeping his distance from Hamill, smart tactic! he done good 2nd and 3rd to solidify a win!


He didn't get up, Hamill let him up


----------



## Xavier808

Bisping got owned, if you watched the fight you would have seen that. I cant believe that they gave it to a guy who got man handled the whole fight. They better have a rematch for such a dispointing decision. Two of the three judges should have there eye sight checked and then shot.


----------



## PunchDrunk

Pibmac are you serious? matt controlled the entire fight. When he wanted to take bisbing down he did when he wanted to fight stand up he did. Also if just looking at a striking pov Matt landed more punches every round.


----------



## SPV

Rediculous!!!!
Matt easily won. UFC lost me on that one. What a joke!


----------



## pibmac

lol no way man, i don't know if it was the TV milarky effecting the way you watch the fight but i saw 1st round 100% Hamill, 2nd, Hamill = gassed and Bisping looking for some vengeance and threw in enough punches and got up from enough take downs to get him the round

Hamill didn't let him, he just couldn't stop him that's how gassed out he was... Hamill could do nothing but lay on top he was too tired after all his effort in 1st round

you can tell by third round he started wobbling round getting giddy and Bisping just ran around making him follow, throwing in punches when he could..


----------



## sleeper141

*I can't believe that this sport has let in rigged shit*

I am not a Matt fan, infact this is my first fight I have watched of him. Let me guess to brit judges and one reg. that had his eyes open the whole fight. I mean what you give him the 2nd round where he ran around the whole ring like a school girl. did he win because his face was more swollen?? Dude I can't believe Matt lost. I would have bet my house he won that fight!! UFC take control and don't let the Brits judge when they have there golden boy fighting. Then the nerve of him saying he beat him in stand up. LOL
Matt you will get another chance, just maybe don't let his ass up next time.

BOOOOOOO UFC, really lost that one


----------



## Remco

sleeper141 said:


> I am not a Matt fan, infact this is my first fight I have watched of him. Let me guess to brit judges and one reg. that had his eyes open the whole fight. I mean what you give him the 2nd round where he ran around the whole ring like a school girl. did he win because his face was more swollen?? Dude I can't believe Matt lost. I would have bet my house he won that fight!! UFC take control and don't let the Brits judge when they have there golden boy fighting. Then the nerve of him saying he beat him in stand up. LOL
> Matt you will get another chance, just maybe don't let his ass up next time.
> 
> BOOOOOOO UFC, really lost that one


I agree big time...Bisping did nothing to win that fight. Hamill got screwed over LARGE by the judges...


----------



## danaldor

I agree with the last 2 posters. The judges were on crack to give that fight to Bisping over Hamill. Both the wife and I are disgusted with that call.


----------



## jps

dude WHAT THE ****. this ufc has really pissed me off. all fights were good until bisping vs hamil and jackson vs henderson. both fights were rigged. the english judges just gave the decision to bisping because of the fact that bisping is from there. they gave the fight to jackson because he is from ufc. no ufc judge wants pride to come over and stomp all over ufc. I really hope ufc doesnt become rigged like boxing has. allthough it is a possiblity. im very disappointed with only 2 of the fights in this ufc. all the rest, good job


----------



## SPV

pibmac,
It's great to cheer for the hometown guy, but I am certain that we will hear alot more about this bogus split decission. Matt was not impressive yet completely owned that fight. 30-27 was, certainly, the more accurate score.

UFC:thumbsdown: 
Bisping wins?:confused03: 

:cool04: <===London Calling...great song!


----------



## esv

Great event overall!


----------



## rogi

it's really funny how Hammil was gratious in the end, saying Bisbing fought a good fight, while Bisbing was all "i dominated the stand up, back to wrestling!" gg tool


----------



## Bumbaclad

*UFC should be ashamed of itself.*

This is a sad day in MMA friends. Hamill and bisping should have been a tie. The henderson fight was just plain and simply rigged or the judges got drunk on the plane. Henderson dominated the first 3 rounds. Jackson won the 4th round, good for him the "undisputed champion" if so he can be called. Henderson then came back and won the last round, except for that last 10 seconds were jackson was missing punches. Henderson is the Pride and the UFC light heavyweight champion of the world in my book.


----------



## Doubletreemutt

I would have to agree with you on the Bisbing/Henderson fight. All those takedowns gave Dan the fight. Once Rampage was on top, what did he accomplish? Nothing. And, how many times did Rampage take Henderson down? None. 
I appreciate the free event, that in itself put it above boxing, but after those two decisions tonight, I'm really disappointed in UFC.


----------



## Hesitatenot

pibmac said:


> you guys are just going on about the first round, Hamill OWNED The crap outa Bisping first round, im surprised it wasn't a knockout when Hamill hit that flying knee and bust Bispings nose....
> 
> but seriously, take downs? Hamill lay on top of him and done nothing, Bisping got up from them all after hitting him and good defense, Bisping hit more punches and defended loads of take downs... all while keeping his distance from Hamill, smart tactic! he done good 2nd and 3rd to solidify a win!


Nice try pibmac,

Wins are based on what?
Control, aggression, submission!
Does getting up from "takedowns", "keeping distance" determine a win?

Quite honestly...Hamill toyed with Bispring.
Too long though! He should have gone ahead and
ended it in round one!
Regardless, Matt won the fight!(For those of us that recognize the truth!)

I love this sport and I certainly hope that some, that have some influence, will not allow this to become a $$$ event!

I remember "Dick The Bruiser", (can anyone relate?)
Then I saw the WWA go downhill. Why? $$$
I say this because my grandfather knew DTB and my grandfather had alot of heart, along with alot of meanness! LOL!
Regardless. DTB was real until.........

The last thing that any of us want to do is compare the MMA with WWA!

I hope that we had bad judgement tonite!


----------



## Roganblows

*Bisping Decision BULLS*#@T!!*

Are you kidding me with that decision??? Talk about bias. If Bisping wasn't in his own backyard he would have lost that fight!!! Someone told me that two of the judges were jurors at the OJ trial. Oh and hey Joe Rogan......how bout growing some nads and calling the outcome like it really was and not sucking up to the England money you little dork. Matt won that fight fair and square.


----------



## Hesitatenot

Roganblows said:


> Are you kidding me with that decision??? Talk about bias. If Bisping wasn't in his own backyard he would have lost that fight!!! Someone told me that two of the judges were jurors at the OJ trial. Oh and hey Joe Rogan......how bout growing some nads and calling the outcome like it really was and not sucking up to the England money you little dork. Matt won that fight fair and square.


2 funny! Gonads all the way! LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## drockh

worst decision ever..... matt hamill had all 3 rounds.. **** england.


----------



## drockh

hey! heres an idea! lets give the fighter who didnt win the fight just so we can make more money!


----------



## rberry88

Micheal Bitchbing got schooled and Hamill gets screwed by the judges. WTF

Seriously, Bisping spent the whole fight either getting hit by punches or backing away to avoid punches/takedowns. No offense equals a win? :dunno: 

This gets entered as an all-time top screw-job for sure.

What a rip!!


----------



## rocketbusta

I feel ashamed to be a Cro Cop fan right now.


----------



## detkie

*Complete Crap*

I registered for this forum just to say how much I hate those retarded judges tonight. Matt Hammill won that fight. It was so plain to see that even my girlfriend (who never watches UFC) was shocked at the decision. I didnt even want to watch the last fight, I was so angry. I hate the UFC and I hate Bisping; he couldn't honestly look someone in the eye and say he won that fight.


----------



## Doubletreemutt

Cro Cop is still one of the greatest fighters ever. He may be down, but I'll never stop being a Cro Cop fan until he is all the way out. I don't know if it's the hype from UFC, the rules, or what, but he hasn't got his heart in it anymore. If he can get it back and start his offensive explosions again, he will rise.


----------



## drockh

detkie said:


> I registered for this forum just to say how much I hate those retarded judges tonight. Matt Hammill won that fight. It was so plain to see that even my girlfriend (who never watches UFC) was shocked at the decision. I didnt even want to watch the last fight, I was so angry. I hate the UFC and I hate Bisping; he couldn't honestly look someone in the eye and say he won that fight.


LOL DUDE i totally agree... I registered cause i was so pissed off with this decision.


----------



## Roganblows

*Bisping Decision is BULL%$#@!!!!*

I also registered because I'm so pissed. The OJ jurors have officially become UFC judges:dunno:


----------



## drockh

Roganblows said:


> I also registered because I'm so pissed. The OJ jurors have officially become UFC judges:dunno:


OJ? this is more like letting osama go free


----------



## Hesitatenot

Roganblows said:


> I also registered because I'm so pissed. The OJ jurors have officially become UFC judges:dunno:


How poor does judgement have to be before it is obvious?
Dana White and others have any comments? Does anyone in MMA $$$ position have something to say? 
Please silence this crowd, if you can!


----------



## dirtman22

Oh did i forgot to mention that i registered solely to vent the anger that was about to make me explode, the UFC messed up BIG time there letting the Brits give Bisping the fight and then wat does Bisping do after he wins? he starts talking smack about Hamill when hes standing right next to him cause he knows he cant hear him. Bispings a chump and the Brits just screwed Matt over beyond belief. I hope he takes this as motivation to kick some a$$ and well see more of him.


----------



## Bumbaclad

*Dan won*

There is no doubt that Dan Henderson won. I never knew him before this fight. I never liked pride. He dominated the first three rounds, a randy couture style domination. Dominated the 5th round aswell. By far the winner, this made a mockery out of one of the greatest fights. I love how both winners of the worst decisions of all time were humble enough to talk smack about there victory, very honorable.


----------



## SPV

Last season, the UFC show turned into such a drama, it made me sick. Seems to me that things are being staged to make for better TV. Previews of this upcoming season look even worse. Now, they make a comedy, of thier main event. Not one comment about that bullcrap decission by the announcers! Free event....thank you! I still feel cheated!


----------



## bulldog12176

I'm not real sure about the scoring system works in the UFC but if it is anything like boxing, Bisping won on number of punches landed. (even if they are WEAK) Many argue the Golden Boy Delahoya wins his fights the same way. I agree Hamill was the dominant fighter and should have won, if dominance in the fight determines the outcome. However if it is points, light punches count as much as heavy unless someone gets ko'd.
My opinion is Matt wanted to ko Bisping. He should have stuck to what he knows best and submitted Bisping or ground and pounded him. Matt let Bisping get back up too many times.
The same goes for the title fight.


----------



## sevser

Himill won...That is obvious to any MMA fan...But those who say Henderson won...give your head a shake...Rampage won!

Lets not side track from a very important issue...UFC is what it is because of its fairness and honesty...This Bisping/Hamill atrocity makes it the WWF for **** sake.

Now everyone is going to throw in their fav who lost and say...yeah...yeah....Dan should have won too!

**** that shit...That was a great decision...RAMPAGE WON! Go watch it again and feel stupid for thinking otherwise...Watch Bisping/Hamill and feel embarrassed for the UFC.


----------



## hessdawg

*Ufc Turning Into Wwf*

never posted here before but after watching the worst judging i have ever seen.hammil vs bisbang the only ray of truth was Judge Cecil Peoples who scored it correctly. Unless UFC calls for the resignation of Jeff Mullen and Chris Watts the UFC will loose all credability.does any body have any way to get ahold of dana white or zuffa brothers. as a mma community we need to petition to have these judges banned from every mma event.:bye02:


----------



## sevser

hessdawg: Now we are talking...MMA is the only sport I watch...Because it is the truest sport...Lets make a fuss!


----------



## Wayneraltman

*That's enough*



Bumbaclad said:


> This is a sad day in MMA friends. Hamill and bisping should have been a tie. The henderson fight was just plain and simply rigged or the judges got drunk on the plane. Henderson dominated the first 3 rounds. Jackson won the 4th round, good for him the "undisputed champion" if so he can be called. Henderson then came back and won the last round, except for that last 10 seconds were jackson was missing punches. Henderson is the Pride and the UFC light heavyweight champion of the world in my book.


NO WAY Did Jackson lose that fight, not a chance in hell. Give credit where it is due and that is with Rampage. 

Dan needed a KO for the last round his corner told him so. He got out played at his OWN game by Rampage. Do you watch with the sound turned up? If you did you would have heard Randy telling you how this was going down. :thumb02:


----------



## jps

well, we would all agree that the bisping fight was rigged and was gay. but idk like i said before in my last post, i saw dan win that fight. 3 rounds to dan 2 to rampage. thats my opinion. great fight by dan and rampage tho gj


----------



## Fugly

Roganblows said:


> I also registered because I'm so pissed. The OJ jurors have officially become UFC judges:dunno:


Same here. I cant believe what happened. Did they have bisping as winning the first round? I love the sport and just cant believe this. He actually thinks he won...... :dunno:


----------



## Draz

Ive also registered because I totally agree that Matt Hamill one the fight vs Michael Bisping. Kinda strange one judge scored it 30-27 which is the correct score and it seems like 2 payed off judges scored it 29-28. The closest it could possibly be with bisping winning so the judged dont look like total idiots! Dana white!!!! not sure whats going on but thats messed up


----------



## hessdawg

sevser said:


> hessdawg: Now we are talking...MMA is the only sport I watch...Because it is the truest sport...Lets make a fuss!


started a petition for banning of judges jeff mullen and chris watts 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/22779-petition-banning-judges-jeff-mullen-chris-watts.html


----------



## sporkcrx

I also just registered because of the hammill fight. BULLSHIT. Everyone I know is pissed about it. ******* dirt, and a sad day for the ufc :thumbsdown:


----------



## rainman2561

I have registered to this forum to vent out the anger I have towards the UFC. Tonight was an atrocity. A man who has gone through so much adversity in his life was robbed of a hard earned fight. Mat Hamill should have been declared the winner, but the UFC felt that the hometown kid needed to win in front of his people. This fight should have taken place in the states, not in the UK. The UFC judges should be sentenced to a firing squad. Dana White and the UFC must be held accountable for such an embarassment. Poor Mat was disrespected by the sport and Mike Bisbing looked like a fool taunting a man he did not truly defeat. UFC 75 has been a joke, but not to many people are laughing.


----------



## Hamill 4 Pres.

*Hamill won are you blind?*

This is rediculous. Matt Hamill won no questions asked. I, like most of you, subscribed just to tell Dana how frustrated I am that Bisping won; he didn't win anything except for my vote to never have him fight again in the UFC.

Matt Hamill had a great showing and I am very disappointed to see that UFC has stooped to this level. I watch because it is fair and honest but I am now second guessing!

Dana needs to take that win away from Bisping and apologize for the judges scores.


----------



## Josh3239

Damn, so many whiny little kids in here.


----------



## Adamm411

*Rampage v. Henderson:* I gave the first and last rounds to Henderson, and the middle three to Rampage. The scoring could've gone either way in round five, as both fighters were gassed and were relying more on will power than skill at that point. In essence, I agreed with the judges scorecards: 48/47 or 49/46.

Rampage looks MUCh bigger than Henderson, however. His shoulders are much broader, his back is thicker and his legs look bigger. The weight difference during the actual fight must have been significant.

...Here's one for the "H/homer" judges who (literally) gave the fight to *Bisping*: *"...DOH!"* 

What's going on with *Cro-cop*? He came into UFC with 10X the hype of Rampage, and has barely managed one very unimpressive win against a couple of very decisive losses. The guy was grunting and moaning repeatedly every time he was kneed. I have a hard time believing he's one of the greatest MMA heavyweights of all time after having watched all three of his UFC bouts.




Doubletreemutt said:


> Cro Cop is still one of the greatest fighters ever. He may be down, but I'll never stop being a Cro Cop fan until he is all the way out. I don't know if it's the hype from UFC, the rules, or what, but he hasn't got his heart in it anymore. If he can get it back and start his offensive explosions again, he will rise.


----------



## chmur

sporkcrx said:


> I also just registered because of the hammill fight. BULLSHIT. Everyone I know is pissed about it. ******* dirt, and a sad day for the ufc :thumbsdown:


I came back to the forum because of how pissed I was about the Hamill/Bisping fight.

A serious 'what the ****' to the judges on that screw up.


----------



## Malefic

I was absolutely shocked and disgusted at the Bisping decision, I can't believe that anyone who watched that fight could possibly say Bisping won. 

I hope there is some sort of investigation into this to find out if the judges were paid off because I was utterly speechless.

The most sickening thing was Bisping at the end saying "go back to wrestling" when he'd blatantly been dominated for 15 minutes and pretty much offered nothing in return.

A sad day.


----------



## daviesnet

was lucky enough to see the event live last night. I agree that bisping certainly did not deserve to win. He was outmatched, but i can't help but think they gave it to him for a win on home territory, depsite him being a scouse twat.

Rampage I think deserved the win just about, but henderson is no pushover, he was very strong and very good so he'll be back.

I am wondering about the future of Mirko Cro-cop because he has had a couple of knock backs and I thought in the ring that his confidence was pretty shattered before the bout even begun.

great fun, great night, but after being there in the crowds atmosphere I can help but want to be back at home watching the fights on tv with commentary and better camera angles.


----------



## Malefic

daviesnet said:


> was lucky enough to see the event live last night. I agree that bisping certainly did not deserve to win. He was outmatched, but i can't help but think they gave it to him for a win on home territory, depsite him being a scouse twat.
> 
> Rampage I think deserved the win just about, but henderson is no pushover, he was very strong and very good so he'll be back.
> 
> I am wondering about the future of Mirko Cro-cop because he has had a couple of knock backs and I thought in the ring that his confidence was pretty shattered before the bout even begun.
> 
> great fun, great night, but after being there in the crowds atmosphere I can help but want to be back at home watching the fights on tv with commentary and better camera angles.


Haha, he's not even from Liverpool, he's from Wigan or St. Helens or something like that, think we'd probably call him a woolyback to be honest.


----------



## TheArchitect

*Complete Sham*

All I know is this was a complete outrage and, just like all other postings, I think that not only do the judges need to be banned from future events, but that the decision needs to be corrected. There is no way that someone can say that he won the fight in any fashion. I read the article on UFC.com and it was a joke. Bisbing wasn't fighting to get up, Matt Hamill had something to prove...he wanted to beat Bisbing standing up, and he did. In the third round when Hamill decided that he wanted Bisbing to stay on the ground, Bisbing stayed on the ground...this was a Complete Sham


----------



## davidm724

Wow, I'm not even a Hamill fan, but I feel ashamed to have won points on Bisping. Especially after saying some crap like "go back to wrestling." If anything, he should have humbly accepted his decision.


----------



## TheArchitect

bulldog12176 said:


> I'm not real sure about the scoring system works in the UFC but if it is anything like boxing, Bisping won on number of punches landed. (even if they are WEAK) Many argue the Golden Boy Delahoya wins his fights the same way. I agree Hamill was the dominant fighter and should have won, if dominance in the fight determines the outcome. However if it is points, light punches count as much as heavy unless someone gets ko'd.
> My opinion is Matt wanted to ko Bisping. He should have stuck to what he knows best and submitted Bisping or ground and pounded him. Matt let Bisping get back up too many times.
> The same goes for the title fight.


The fights are judged on several criteria; damage inflicted (Hamill wins that one), octogon control (Hamill wins that too), takedowns (Hamill again). You can say that Hamill let Bisbing up too many times, but Hamill was winning the standup battle the whole fight too. This isn't boxing, it isn't solely how many hits you can land, it has to be viewed as what it is *Mixed Martial Arts*, so no offense, but your assessment sounds a little uneducated. I mean that from the point that you are just not as familiar with the sport yet. In time, with continued viewing, you will come to understand why so many of us are so enraged by the decision handed out by these idiotic judges, that is excluding Cecil Peoples who scored the bout correctly, 30-27 Hamill. That should always be your first indication that something is wrong. Three judges sitting ringside apparently watched different fights. Cecil Peoples watched the Bisbing vs. Hamill fight, Jeff Mullen and Chris Watts watched a match of Super Smash Bros. Mario vs. Luigi.


----------



## davidm724

Man, Rampage/Hendo was awesome. The fight was so close in my opinion. The second round seemed like it could have gone either way, but I totally respect the judges' decision on that one. 
However, I'm baffled as to how two of the judges can go so far for Bisping just to please the home crowd. Good thing Cecil kept it real, maybe the obvious maljudgement on the other two will spur some investigation or something.


----------



## Malefic

Yeah, if it was a close fight then maybe I could see a bit of leaning, but to blatantly say "Bisping won" when he clearly didn't is something else all together.

Bisping's attitude at the end was disgusting aswell, I felt ashamed that he represented England.


----------



## teejay73

*thoughts on ufc 75 from newbie*

Hi guys i am new to ufc & mma and wanted to comment on the bisping vs hammil fight, i come from london and watched the fight live last night and as i said i am a newbie so my understanding of mma is very limited!

So here goes, when i watched the fight in my heart of hearts i felt that there was no way bisping should have taken that fight, imo hammil had the control of the fight in both rounds and bisping stood of him too much clearly showing a nervous anticipation!

I think bisping needed a k/o to secure the win even though he showed a bit more confidence in the third.
you could tell that hammil was suprised that the decision went bispings way and if anything bisping looked more 1 dimensional than hammil.

personally i like both fighters, hammil for his ability to change his style and courage to stand with bisping & i suppose bisping for being the one that made me interested in ufc in the first place(because of being a fellow countryman in a mainly dominated us sport).

Bisping though has too much unjustified smack imo.


----------



## royalking87

eh it was pretty decent best fight was hendo/page cro cop was a bitch and hammill was robbed and i was extremly impressed with marcus davis


----------



## Doubletreemutt

Adamm411 said:


> *Rampage v. Henderson:* I gave the first and last rounds to Henderson, and the middle three to Rampage. The scoring could've gone either way in round five, as both fighters were gassed and were relying more on will power than skill at that point. In essence, I agreed with the judges scorecards: 48/47 or 49/46.
> 
> Rampage looks MUCh bigger than Henderson, however. His shoulders are much broader, his back is thicker and his legs look bigger. The weight difference during the actual fight must have been significant.
> 
> ...Here's one for the "H/homer" judges who (literally) gave the fight to *Bisping*: *"...DOH!"*
> 
> What's going on with *Cro-cop*? He came into UFC with 10X the hype of Rampage, and has barely managed one very unimpressive win against a couple of very decisive losses. The guy was grunting and moaning repeatedly every time he was kneed. I have a hard time believing he's one of the greatest MMA heavyweights of all time after having watched all three of his UFC bouts.


You need to do some research on Mirko. No, his transition into the UFC has not been impressive by any means, but he has fought the highest ranked heavyweights his entire career. Don't even try to judge the man based on his UFC fights. If I had just started watching mma and saw Couture's last two fights against liddell, I would've thought he was a chump, but I knew way better than that. Same goes for Cro Cop. He's in a slump right now, but he will com out of it.


----------



## starbug

Being from the UK im a Bisping fan, but wow imo Matt won
atleast 2 rounds. It seems like for the best intrests 
of the sport, and to keep the intrest in the Uk/Europe high
Bisping was given the fight. I hope this isnt the case but sure feels like it to me


----------



## kicky crowbar

I Was Pretty Dissapointed In The 3 Main Bouts On This Show Tbh Hopefully Ufc 76 Will Be Better


----------



## Roganblows

*UFC just as guilty as corrupt judges*

As much as I would like to believe that we could make a difference, I think not. Did you hear any of the UFC commentators say even a word about a bad decision in the Bisping/Hamill fight? No. Did you read anything about a bad decision on the UFC website. No. It's painfully obvious to anyone who watched that fight that it was fixed. As for the UFC doing the right thing by launching an investigation..........not likely given the fact that they're the ones who orchestrated this sham in the first place. I can hear them now, "Hey whatever happens make sure Bisping wins. We really need to expand our audience to the England pay per view market".


----------



## kolby

You can submit complaints to .... UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship® at the bottom there is a place to enter the information. If enough of us submit something Dana should get it!


----------



## kolby

kolby said:


> You can submit complaints to .... UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship® at the bottom there is a place to enter the information. If enough of us submit something Dana should get it!


Choose Media Relations in the first box so all of the complaints go to the same place


----------



## NoRToN

Roganblows said:


> As much as I would like to believe that we could make a difference, I think not. Did you hear any of the UFC commentators say even a word about a bad decision in the Bisping/Hamill fight? No. Did you read anything about a bad decision on the UFC website. No. It's painfully obvious to anyone who watched that fight that it was fixed. As for the UFC doing the right thing by launching an investigation..........not likely given the fact that they're the ones who orchestrated this sham in the first place. I can hear them now, "Hey whatever happens make sure Bisping wins. We really need to expand our audience to the England pay per view market".


+1 couldn't agree more it is dead obvious this fight was set up for Bisping to win regardless in England to expand the UFC's fan base across the pond. I don't know if anyone else noticed (BTW I haven't read all 27 pages yet) but Hamill was much more agressive and moving forward as opposed to Bisping. I also feel as if Henderson might have been robbed (don't get me wrong I am a Rampage fan) but historically from what I have seen it is hard to beat the reigining (sp?) champ in a decision.

In addition the UFC may get more PPV subsribers across the pond now but they just lost one back here and I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## CassidyInDallas

*hammill robbing*

i sent an email to the webmaster of the UFC official site. i totally agree that everyone should complain.

i've spent no less than $1000 on PPV with the UFC over the years. I won't be buying a single event ever again until Dana White can give me a point by point account of how Hammill lost. 

bye UFC. no more of my money for you.

also, just a simple observation here, but would it not make more sense to have the posts show up as last at the top? the front page quotes are from July making this forum look like nobody uses it. maybe there's a setting i'm missing or something. thanks dudes and dude-ettes.


----------



## honufc2

Huh... I don't know what to say considering the fact that everyone has just about covered it. I can definitely say that some respect has been lost. All the fights were great, yes even the Hamill whooping Bisping's ass fight. Unfortunately it was a bad decision on what the reasons were for giving Bisping the win. 
The Henderson vs Rampage was a good close fight. That could of gone either way. I am glad Henderson is here and extremely impressed with his MMA skills. As for Rampage, I am always impressed with him. 
How about that Marcus Davis. Respect to Yves Lavigne for not stopping that one when Marcus was in a little trouble. Marcus needs to send Yves a thank you card. Props to Marcus for turning that fight around. Also have to give love to Marcus's opponent Paul Taylor for the nice head kick that almost finished the fight. Probably one of the best one round fights I have seen in a while. 
Anyways, I have to move on to Houston Alexander because that guy scares the sh*t out of me. I am impressed with this guy. He comes into the UFC and starts knocking people out. I bet he is feeling pretty damn proud right now and he should because I cant wait to see more of him.
Kongo, Kongo, Kongo, WOW what a victory for him. If there was any victory over an opponent that would gain respect it is definitely his victory over Cro-Cop last night. Kongo looked pretty amazing and took advantage of Cro-Cop not looking his best. You know things are going good when you have Cro-Cop backing up. However, I hope that Cro-Cop gets his confidence back. It's only a matter of time before he does and I feel sorry for whoever he fights next.
As for the Hamill and Bisping match. I would rather not talk about it right now because I have never questioned the UFC since I have been a fan and I have been a fan for some time now. There have been close calls where it could have gone either way and there have been some where it was maybe a wrong choice by the judges but this is a different level of that I am glad is not being ignored by devoted fans. All I can say is that I feel really sour towards the UFC right now. They are ignoring it for some reason. They are not stupid and are very aware of what happened last night.


----------



## frosttite

I was disgusted over the Bisping/Hamill fight. 

Felt that Kongo won the fight, but kneeing a guy in the balls 3 times is hardly a way to win.

Heard crocrop broke a rib.


----------



## rean1mator

Fully agree. I wrote the UFC and told them how much money i've spent on their PPV events and noted I will just wait the next day and download the pirated torrent online from now one. It's clear that the decision was Money based(investment in Bisping and getting more fans in europe). Maybe the will listen if they fear losing money from their broadcasts.

Looks like UFC is going the way of Boxing(corrpuption). 
They keep it up they will get a similar fate as well.






CassidyInDallas said:


> i sent an email to the webmaster of the UFC official site. i totally agree that everyone should complain.
> 
> i've spent no less than $1000 on PPV with the UFC over the years. I won't be buying a single event ever again until Dana White can give me a point by point account of how Hammill lost.
> 
> bye UFC. no more of my money for you.
> 
> also, just a simple observation here, but would it not make more sense to have the posts show up as last at the top? the front page quotes are from July making this forum look like nobody uses it. maybe there's a setting i'm missing or something. thanks dudes and dude-ettes.


----------



## Ulio

I'd didnt like hamill fight neither ya Hamill was impressive but man Bispeng made so many mistakes he could lose by that and even hamill dominated him 2 round and last round was bispeng at the very late.
Marcus vs Paul was great i definatly want see Paul taylor that guy has great striking he needs better ground game he could have easily won if he had more experience..None the else lavigne was great ref and marcus had real good counter.
Alexander wow i though his match was fluke but he destroyed Alessio who has great tecnical striking. His ground n pound was amazingly strong you could see Alessio was stunned stunned.
Cro cop was disappointing but i heard he brok e rib 1st round and then the other 2 rounds got hit the balls . So ya Kongo not much respect .
Hendo vs Rampage was great war it was close could have gone anyway but i guess rampage was the right desicion.


----------



## Roganblows

*Hamill Injustice*

I also went to UFC.com and sent them a message via "media relations" Here is the copy;
Dana White, 
I along with thousands of other UFC fans am totally outraged over that sham of a decision in the Bisping/Hamill fight. Matt Hamill won that fight and earned the victory fair and square. Although it is noble of you to give jobs to those two unemployed jurors from the OJ trial it looks like they botched another one. Giving favor to Bisping in a 29-28 decision while Cecil Peoples scored the fight 30-27 for Hamill is proof enough that something is rotten in London. And the only thing more disturbing than that sham is how you and everyone at UFC have not said a word about it. It is painfully obvious to us that you have manipulated the outcome of that contest in favor of a hometown fighter to broaden your pay per view base there. While we appreciate that this was a free event you must remember the hundreds and in some case thousands of dollars some of us have layed out in support of your organization here at home. Although unlikely, I am holding out hope that you will do the right thing and publicly recognize the injustice that you have brought on that young man Matt Hamill and subsequently restore the faith that many of us have lost in the integrity of the UFC.

Outraged in NJ


----------



## rberry88

Josh3239 said:


> Damn, so many whiny little kids in here.



Sounds like Bispings only fan has shown up. :confused03:


----------



## All_In

That decision for Bisping was obviously biased, but wow...that wasn't even close enough where one could PRETEND to see wiggle room for that decision. I can't think of one time in the entire fight where I may have thought to myself, "Bisping is coming back," let alone win the thing! 

Can someone explain any kind of scoring system that would at all defend the UFC judges, Jeff Mullen and Cecil Peoples? They each gave 2-1 Bisping with 2nd and 3rd rounds. Kudos to Chris Watts on realizing that despite the UFC's love-affair with Michael Bisping, that they really could not afford to give such a one-sided fight to the fighter of their choosing.

Although I wanted Bisping to win this fight prior, I now have a newfound (and much deserved) respect for Matt Hamill. The class he showed (matched with the lack thereof displayed by Bisping) post-fight, even after being screwed over, was definitely impressive. I look forward to seeing him in the future. Finally, I hope the UFC at least confronts this issue and doesn't try to put it to the side and ignore it. 

GO RUSH!


----------



## Josh3239

rberry88 said:


> Sounds like Bispings only fan has shown up. :confused03:


No, not a Bisping fan. But there are only 50 threads about this that all say the same thing. I do believe Hamill won the fight but talking crap about Bisping does absolutely nothing. YOu guys really think emailing the UFC will do anything? You think Dana White will read that? The UFC is bringing in tons of money, more and more every event. No one at the UFC is gonna care if a small group of people are upset with the judges. It also doesn't help that Dana White has no control over the outcome in a fight, no matter how bad people want to think he does. This isn't the first time a shitty decision has been made by judges. Life isn't over, move on.


----------



## Adamm411

That's why I asked the question: what's going on with him? I only stated the facts: his fights in UFC have sucked rear end (ass). This doesn't preclude his having had any outstanding fights prior to his joining UFC. Why do people take these things personally anyway? Unless you are a blood relative or paid employee it's all just entertainment. Take it in stride.

To the others who have posted info on Cro-cop's state of mind and lack of training, this has clarified things. Thanks!



Doubletreemutt said:


> You need to do some research on Mirko. No, his transition into the UFC has not been impressive by any means, but he has fought the highest ranked heavyweights his entire career. Don't even try to judge the man based on his UFC fights. If I had just started watching mma and saw Couture's last two fights against liddell, I would've thought he was a chump, but I knew way better than that. Same goes for Cro Cop. He's in a slump right now, but he will com out of it.


----------



## TheArchitect

*Get the Story Straight*



All_In_GSP said:


> Can someone explain any kind of scoring system that would at all defend the UFC judges, Jeff Mullen and Cecil Peoples? They each gave 2-1 Bisping with 2nd and 3rd rounds. Kudos to Chris Watts on realizing that despite the UFC's love-affair with Michael Bisping, that they really could not afford to give such a one-sided fight to the fighter of their choosing.


Just to clarify....Cecil Peoples was the one that scored the bout correctly at 30-27 Hamill so don't knock him and get the correct information before you beat on someone.


----------



## Doubletreemutt

Adamm411 said:


> That's why I asked the question: what's going on with him? I only stated the facts: his fights in UFC have sucked rear end (ass). This doesn't preclude his having had any outstanding fights prior to his joining UFC. Why do people take these things personally anyway? Unless you are a blood relative or paid employee it's all just entertainment. Take it in stride.
> 
> To the others who have posted info on Cro-cop's state of mind and lack of training, this has clarified things. Thanks!


I'm confused. Did I sound hostile or as if I were defending my father or something? I'm just replying to what was said. So many people are down on Cro Cop, and they should cut the guy some slack. I don't think the last two fights sum up his career. 
As far as his training goes, by the looks of him I'd say he's in peak physical condition. I think his problem is 100% psychological.


----------



## All_In

Bumbaclad said:


> There is no doubt that Dan Henderson won. I never knew him before this fight. I never liked pride. He dominated the first three rounds, a randy couture style domination. Dominated the 5th round aswell. By far the winner, this made a mockery out of one of the greatest fights. I love how both winners of the worst decisions of all time were humble enough to talk smack about there victory, very honorable.


Uhh sorry bud, you're just plain wrong. Rampage DID win that fight - not TOO hard to score it. Yes, it was close, but not THAT close. 

I do agree that Bisping talking trash directly after the match (forget that he knew his opponent couldn't hear him), but I think you are misinterpreting what Rampage meant. He said, "he hurt my knuckles with his face." Henderson and Rampage are good friends. He was simply giving props to how tough Dan was, saying that his hands would give up before Dan's head would.


----------



## bulldog12176

TheArchitect said:


> The fights are judged on several criteria; damage inflicted (Hamill wins that one), octogon control (Hamill wins that too), takedowns (Hamill again). You can say that Hamill let Bisbing up too many times, but Hamill was winning the standup battle the whole fight too. This isn't boxing, it isn't solely how many hits you can land, it has to be viewed as what it is *Mixed Martial Arts*, so no offense, but your assessment sounds a little uneducated. I mean that from the point that you are just not as familiar with the sport yet. In time, with continued viewing, you will come to understand why so many of us are so enraged by the decision handed out by these idiotic judges, that is excluding Cecil Peoples who scored the bout correctly, 30-27 Hamill. That should always be your first indication that something is wrong. Three judges sitting ringside apparently watched different fights. Cecil Peoples watched the Bisbing vs. Hamill fight, Jeff Mullen and Chris Watts watched a match of Super Smash Bros. Mario vs. Luigi.



You got me. That is why I stated at the begining of my post that I wasn't sure how MMA fights are scored. By the way, if an attempt at a takedown is blocked does that count?
I have a little experience with boxing and Taekwondo so I am looking forward to learning as much as possible about MMA. I don't claim to be an expert on MMA rules. I was just saying boxers throw flurry punches and combination punches if they feel they are losing to impress judges. Bisping threw a lot of weak combos and he did block a couple take downs. Also, If a fighter can stand up from a takedown, does that count?
I was just trying to figure out how they could come up with these scores if they were really trying to be honest.
Call me naive. :dunno:


----------



## All_In

TheArchitect said:


> Just to clarify....Cecil Peoples was the one that scored the bout correctly at 30-27 Hamill so don't knock him and get the correct information before you beat on someone.


Watch the bout again and LISTEN at the end. Cecil Peoples is the last and deciding judge announced. And he goes with Bisping. Next time get your facts straight before YOU try correcting someone.

Others have said the same thing about Cecil being the one to say it, but listen to Bruce Buffer if you watch it - MMA UFC FIGHT VIDEOS DOWNLOAD
the order will go Mullen, Watts, Peoples and it was a split decision with 1-Bisping, 2- Hamill, and 3 - Bisping.


----------



## Damone

Cecil Peoples is too busy dreamin' about Ken Shamrock's sideburns. He can't be bothered.

The Good Luck Chuck commercials were drivin' me insane. Anything with Dane Cook in it is painful, but this was just too much for me.


----------



## TheArchitect

*Cecil Peoples*

You are right...I stand corrected, I was basing my information on the report on UFC.com, which has been corrected since. I apologize for the mishap, it will not happen again....today


----------



## pibmac

lol i can't help but laugh at this.. still continuing rambling that Hamill should have won, acting like the corner shop sold u an out of date can of coke... wtf you all doing? you're people on the internet who watch this stuff on tv, you know nothing but what they tell you....

are any of you 'qualified' enough to make a propper judging on the bouts? seriously man, there was no screw jobs or this or that, favoritism i won't deny, Bispings in England, the sides are in favor, but see it as it was saw... the judges judged it well, 1st round Hamill.... last 2 Bisping which it bloody was!

I was there, i saw it, i believe and so it is.. Bisping won!

want a good discussion thats different? talk about how Dan Henderson was weaseled out of his title... come on, he owned 3 rounds, gets done next 2, last i checked that was where Henderson should have won!


----------



## Wayneraltman

*Nope and Nope*



pibmac said:


> lol i can't help but laugh at this.. still continuing rambling that Hamill should have won, acting like the corner shop sold u an out of date can of coke... wtf you all doing? you're people on the internet who watch this stuff on tv, you know nothing but what they tell you....
> 
> are any of you 'qualified' enough to make a propper judging on the bouts? seriously man, there was no screw jobs or this or that, favoritism i won't deny, Bispings in England, the sides are in favor, but see it as it was saw... the judges judged it well, 1st round Hamill.... last 2 Bisping which it bloody was!
> 
> I was there, i saw it, i believe and so it is.. Bisping
> on!
> 
> want a good discussion thats different? talk about how Dan Henderson was weaseled out of his title... come on, he owned 3 rounds, gets done next 2, last i checked that was where Henderson should have won!


Not true and really not true/ Dan lost and so did Bisping. It was a mistake in judging quite clearly. :thumb02:


----------



## Doubletreemutt

Wait, Wayne he was there. Which means . . . err . . . what does that mean? Did you talk to the judges? Did you kick back with them and have a pint at the pub after the fight?
And by the way, we only talk on the internet like this because it's too far to drive and spread our infinite wisdom in person.


----------



## bulldog12176

"Overall though, I think this decision outlines a real problem that we have in this sport using a scoring system that was designed for boxing. I believe we need to use a more comprehensive system that quantifies each aspect of the sport." This is quote from Joe Rogan. Anyone know if this is the scoring used.


----------



## Wayneraltman

*It is too soon to tell*



bulldog12176 said:


> "Overall though, I think this decision outlines a real problem that we have in this sport using a scoring system that was designed for boxing. I believe we need to use a more comprehensive system that quantifies each aspect of the sport." This is quote from Joe Rogan. Anyone know if this is the scoring used.


Ok let me address this.... 

#1. It is MODELED after boxing with aggression, Octagon control also being factors.
#2. This was a mistake it happens in EVERY sport judged by humans. Only timed events are removed from this possibilty. 
#3. Let's all take a breath and watch CAREFULLY... If it continues to be a problem, there are things we can do. Some more effective than others (letter writing is only medium effective). 

We all love this sport, and I am sure we have heard of this happening in other sports we enjoy. No different than a bad call in football or basketball. :thumb02:


----------



## pibmac

Doubletreemutt said:


> Wait, Wayne he was there. Which means . . . err . . . what does that mean? Did you talk to the judges? Did you kick back with them and have a pint at the pub after the fight?
> And by the way, we only talk on the internet like this because it's too far to drive and spread our infinite wisdom in person.


What u gettin mouthy for ya little cock jockey? basically being there gave me a better viewing of the fight then you got watching on ya 5 inch portable, standing on ya roof trying to get reception which obviously shows why u ent got a damn clue... gobby **** don't get mouthy at me when I'm being honest, and you wouldn't drive down there anyway because dana white himself would slap you upside ya head along with everyone else going on with all the shams, fixes and accusations that this was a dud and that was done because of this...

go back and see fights like forrest griffin verses tito ortiz, either could have won, but tito did, i feel otherwise, but no screw jobs mentioned, why, because it weren't in there home towns or no favorites or this or that... comes time when a dudes in the favor people jump on his back for playing the game right and criticize him because hes in his home country, dude done right and won because of it!


----------



## Wayneraltman

*Sorry man*



pibmac said:


> What u gettin mouthy for ya little cock jockey? basically being there gave me a better viewing of the fight then you got watching on ya 5 inch portable, standing on ya roof trying to get reception which obviously shows why u ent got a damn clue... gobby **** don't get mouthy at me when I'm being honest, and you wouldn't drive down there anyway because dana white himself would slap you upside ya head along with everyone else going on with all the shams, fixes and accusations that this was a dud and that was done because of this...
> 
> go back and see fights like forrest griffin verses tito ortiz, either could have won, but tito did, i feel otherwise, but no screw jobs mentioned, why, because it weren't in there home towns or no favorites or this or that... comes time when a dudes in the favor people jump on his back for playing the game right and criticize him because hes in his home country, dude done right and won because of it!


I just watched the Tito/Griffin fight again this morning funny enough, and I agree the wrong person won that fight too. 

I do not pretend to know how it looked in person, but to me and a WHOLE LOT OF PEOPLE it looked like your boy Bisping got his ass handed to him all three rounds. 

Now maybe the scoring system caused this, maybe it did'nt. The fact remains that to the fight fan watching, at home it looked pretty one sided for Hammill.

I wanted Bisping to win badly, I cannot stand Matt Hamill, now I cannot stand either one of them. After Bisping gets an ass beating, he talks smack about Hammill. Not cool where I am from...:thumb02:


----------



## moeloubani

pibmac said:


> What u gettin mouthy for ya little cock jockey? basically being there gave me a better viewing of the fight then you got watching on ya 5 inch portable, standing on ya roof trying to get reception which obviously shows why u ent got a damn clue... gobby **** don't get mouthy at me when I'm being honest, and you wouldn't drive down there anyway because dana white himself would slap you upside ya head along with everyone else going on with all the shams, fixes and accusations that this was a dud and that was done because of this...
> 
> go back and see fights like forrest griffin verses tito ortiz, either could have won, but tito did, i feel otherwise, but no screw jobs mentioned, why, because it weren't in there home towns or no favorites or this or that... comes time when a dudes in the favor people jump on his back for playing the game right and criticize him because hes in his home country, dude done right and won because of it!


Right, because your one angle with a thousand people sitting in front of you gives you a better view than multiple angles at almost point blank range. Ortiz vs Griffin was a close fight, your little buddy Bisping was nothing more than a mouthy 'gobby ****' during the fight and after the fight, he didn't deserve to win and he won unfairly. Dana white would slap someone upside the head for what? Who are you to say what he would do and what he wouldn't do? To be perfectly honest, I think the only person in here that would get a slapping would be you for being completely oblivious to what happened in the ring, Dana White would be mad at your for not watching. When I hear people coming on here and talking like you calling people names and stuff, I remember the saying that 'everyone is a big man....on the internet'. Try next time to say something with some merit and integrity and maybe - just maybe - someone will actually try to find a point in what you're trying to say. Because as of now, you're only making people laugh. Hehe.


----------



## pibmac

Wayneraltman said:


> I just watched the Tito/Griffin fight again this morning funny enough, and I agree the wrong person won that fight too.
> 
> I do not pretend to know how it looked in person, but to me and a WHOLE LOT OF PEOPLE it looked like your boy Bisping got his ass handed to him all three rounds.
> 
> Now maybe the scoring system caused this, maybe it did'nt. The fact remains that to the fight fan watching, at home it looked pretty one sided for Hammill.
> 
> I wanted Bisping to win badly, I cannot stand Matt Hamill, now I cannot stand either one of them. After Bisping gets an ass beating, he talks smack about Hammill. Not cool where I am from...:thumb02:


yeah i get everyones opinions, i can understand why they think hamill should have won, he done good, he fought good..

first round he ripped bisping to pieces, but thats where it all stopped, 2nd and third round he was gassed and all he done was get a few take downs and land a few punches, he done.... not much else, bisping constantly countered all his punches, take downs, hit many combos in the last 2 rounds, hamill might of been the aggressor but bisping countered everything hamill done in the last 2 rounds..

and all he said about hamill was go back to wrestling, did you watch TUF? hamill might be deaf but he tried treating bisping like a bitch in TUF.. bisping i felt deserved at least 1 slap at hamill, espesh when hamill's been the one smacking bisping off in interviews calling him out... bisping says one thing and he's the bad guy.. aside what people think of the decision.. why ent hamill the bad guy?

moeloubani.. i ent got a clue why you responded but ok, yeh, uhm.... be quiet?


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Could one of you please PM me the replay times for UFC75 on Spike? I had to work the last 2 days and am going to great lengths to avoid spoiling it for myself so I dont want to read the threads until I see it, thanks a million.


----------



## moeloubani

pibmac said:


> yeah i get everyones opinions, i can understand why they think hamill should have won, he done good, he fought good..
> 
> first round he ripped bisping to pieces, but thats where it all stopped, 2nd and third round he was gassed and all he done was get a few take downs and land a few punches, he done.... not much else, bisping constantly countered all his punches, take downs, hit many combos in the last 2 rounds, hamill might of been the aggressor but bisping countered everything hamill done in the last 2 rounds..
> 
> and all he said about hamill was go back to wrestling, did you watch TUF? hamill might be deaf but he tried treating bisping like a bitch in TUF.. bisping i felt deserved at least 1 slap at hamill, espesh when hamill's been the one smacking bisping off in interviews calling him out... bisping says one thing and he's the bad guy.. aside what people think of the decision.. why ent hamill the bad guy?
> 
> moeloubani.. i ent got a clue why you responded but ok, yeh, uhm.... be quiet?


Good come back!!

This just proves that either your seats were terrible or you were distracted by something else, that is not how the fight went.


----------



## davidm724

TheArchitect said:


> Just to clarify....Cecil Peoples was the one that scored the bout correctly at 30-27 Hamill so don't knock him and get the correct information before you beat on someone.


Actually it was Chris Watts. I watched the replay twice and made sure because I thought it was Cecil Peoples too, as I posted earlier.


----------



## davidm724

Hamill let Bisping stand up on multiple occasions, which may be considered lack of aggression or octagon control, I guess. However, that could never compare to Bisping running away from Hamill several times in order to regain his composure. That's composure he never regained, by the way, not during nor after the fight. He's lucky Hamill couldn't hear what Bisping said. I have never been a fan of Hamill, but he definitely won my vote in that fight.


----------



## bcdemon

Holy, this is getting to be like boxing, way too much politics involved.
I'm beginning to think that if the Silva-Franklin fight goes to a decision that Franklin will will hands down due to the fact that the fight is in his home town. Bisping got beat, but he got the victory just to please one of (if not) the largest UFC crowds ever. I have seen other aspects of politics in the UFC, watching Sherk lay on top of Hermes Franca in UFC 73 for 5 rounds, but when it came to the Robinson vs. Florian fight, they were stood up after only seconds of being on the ground. Ortiz vs Griffin, another example. I think they should scrap the judges and just fight to the end, submission or knock-out.

Other than the Hamill-Bisping decision fiasco, this was a great event. Especially that snappy arm bar by Davis.


----------



## All_In

pibmac said:


> lol i can't help but laugh at this.. still continuing rambling that Hamill should have won, acting like the corner shop sold u an out of date can of coke... wtf you all doing? you're people on the internet who watch this stuff on tv, you know nothing but what they tell you....
> 
> are any of you 'qualified' enough to make a propper judging on the bouts? seriously man, there was no screw jobs or this or that, favoritism i won't deny, Bispings in England, the sides are in favor, but see it as it was saw... the judges judged it well, 1st round Hamill.... last 2 Bisping which it bloody was!
> 
> I was there, i saw it, i believe and so it is.. Bisping won!
> 
> want a good discussion thats different? talk about how Dan Henderson was weaseled out of his title... come on, he owned 3 rounds, gets done next 2, last i checked that was where Henderson should have won!


So you're word is to be taken as what the truth was? You were there, were you? So were the three judges that obviously had their eyes closed during the Bisping-Hamill match. And all this omniscient knowledge you've gained through attending has helped you reach two conclusions: 1) Bisping won; and 2) Henderson won???? You are the one to be laughed at there, pal. So by all means continue to rip on people for being on the very same website you are writing on, and be your own poor judge of MMA scoring. At least your ignorance is somewhat entertaining...for the time being.


----------



## tripster

All_In_GSP said:


> So you're word is to be taken as what the truth was? You were there, were you? So were the three judges that obviously had their eyes closed during the Bisping-Hamill match. And all this omniscient knowledge you've gained through attending has helped you reach two conclusions: 1) Bisping won; and 2) Henderson won???? You are the one to be laughed at there, pal. So by all means continue to rip on people for being on the very same website you are writing on, and be your own poor judge of MMA scoring. At least your ignorance is somewhat entertaining...for the time being.


I'm sure everyone will have their opion on this. The fact that there is so much discussion on it tells the story, really. What I saw was a 30 - 27 victory for Hamill, just like Peoples scored it. Hamill was the aggressor chasing Bisping down the whole three rounds. He also dmoinated the take down game, throwing Bisping with ease and he showed an impressive, improved striking game. Bisping was very nervous coming into the fight, he actually looked high as a kite!!! He threw tentative punches and never committed to any kind of an attack. Hamill showed exceptional poise in his post fight interview in the ring when he congratulated Bisping on his win, despite being so obviously robbed.


----------



## gaulty5

Enjoyed UFC 75. Houston Alexander was impressive yet again. Hamill was robbed. No idea how anyone can justify Bisping got the decision. Most people would at very least humbly accept victory. it was embarrasing. As a rampage fan im delighted he got the victory. I think he edged it but was a very close fight. On a final note i like most was very disappointed in Cro cops loss. Im hoping he shows his true class if he gets the chance to again, but something tells me we might just not get to see it.


----------



## Davisty69

tripster said:


> I'm sure everyone will have their opion on this. The fact that there is so much discussion on it tells the story, really. What I saw was a 30 - 27 victory for Hamill, just like Peoples scored it. Hamill was the aggressor chasing Bisping down the whole three rounds. He also dmoinated the take down game, throwing Bisping with ease and he showed an impressive, improved striking game. Bisping was very nervous coming into the fight, he actually looked high as a kite!!! He threw tentative punches and never committed to any kind of an attack. Hamill showed exceptional poise in his post fight interview in the ring when he congratulated Bisping on his win, despite being so obviously robbed.


Peoples scored it 29-28 Bisping.
UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## lokalmotive

I'm gonna have to agree with everyone except a few here and also agree with Hamill himself. I thought he won the fight. He was very aggressive and from what I could see did dominate the fight. I think Bisping got the decision in this fight because of an undefeated record (which Hamill shared until this fight) and the fight being at his home arena. It's just one of those things that happens I guess. It still sucks tho.


----------



## tripster

No, he scored it 30 - 27. Both other judges scored for Bisping.


----------



## Churito69

*new to forums*

hi guys, i was at the fight on sat, was amazing...dont know if it has been mentioned here but the crowd was v negative to the fight being given to Bisbin..when he came in the noise was amazing for our own london UK boy...however when was anounced he had won was almost silent, and alot of boos when he was talking?? also does anyone know the tune rampage came into the ring to?


----------



## pibmac

tripster said:


> No, he scored it 30 - 27. Both other judges scored for Bisping.


Dude why argue back when you're wrong? lol

"All three judges gave the first round to Hamill, with Bisping rebounding to win the next two on the cards of Jeff Mullen and Cecil Peoples. Judge Chris Watts was the lone Hamill voter, awarding all three rounds to the American."

as for everyone else, i thought maybe you would have all gone sleep and passed you're delusional stage, but nope people are still crazy enough to believe hamill was screwed, lol

HOO-RAH!


----------



## Doubletreemutt

pibmac said:


> What u gettin mouthy for ya little cock jockey? basically being there gave me a better viewing of the fight then you got watching on ya 5 inch portable, standing on ya roof trying to get reception which obviously shows why u ent got a damn clue... gobby **** don't get mouthy at me when I'm being honest, and you wouldn't drive down there anyway because dana white himself would slap you upside ya head along with everyone else going on with all the shams, fixes and accusations that this was a dud and that was done because of this...
> 
> go back and see fights like forrest griffin verses tito ortiz, either could have won, but tito did, i feel otherwise, but no screw jobs mentioned, why, because it weren't in there home towns or no favorites or this or that... comes time when a dudes in the favor people jump on his back for playing the game right and criticize him because hes in his home country, dude done right and won because of it!


I watched it on a 42" plasma, but that's neither here nor there. There's so much I want to say right now, but I think you proved any rebuttle by your style. Bisbing lost, and I think everyone in the world excpet you and a handful of other people realizes that. Take it easy, Chief.


----------



## tripster

pibmac said:


> Dude why argue back when you're wrong? lol
> 
> "All three judges gave the first round to Hamill, with Bisping rebounding to win the next two on the cards of Jeff Mullen and Cecil Peoples. Judge Chris Watts was the lone Hamill voter, awarding all three rounds to the American."
> 
> as for everyone else, i thought maybe you would have all gone sleep and passed you're delusional stage, but nope people are still crazy enough to believe hamill was screwed, lol
> 
> HOO-RAH!


Blah blah blah... on and on with your verbal diarhea!! You know a lot of what Dana White is going to do, I'm thinkin'!! Shut your shit trap and take a lesson from the people. Mark my words, your man Bisping's career is going to take a hard hit becasue of this decision and he's going to have to face Hamill again and win or lose that fight he's still going to struggle to be considered a contender in the light heavy's. He currently doesn;t have the skill to face any of the real fighters like Liddel, Jackson, Silva, Sobral, Ortiz, or pratically any of the other 50 or so fighters in the weight class. He's good for the UFC because he brings another country to the viewership. You must be a bloque!


----------



## Damone

The Hamill fight really showed that Bisping is in the Bonnar category. But, unlike Bisping, Bonnar has faced solid competition. Bisping received a total gift, and really looked like a guy who would never survive against solid competition.


----------



## MMAunderdogs




----------



## bcdemon

Even Dana White thinks Hamill won 2 rounds to 1. And his response to a Hamill vs Bisping rematch, "a no-brainer and I'm going to be on it right away." Maybe Bisping will acquire some class by that time, doubtful though. The post fight press conference went something like this:

Reporter: Do you feel you won the fight?
Bisping: Of course, why would you talk to me like that?
Reporter: Seriously?
Bisping: "What do you mean, seriously? Do you want to go three rounds? … Of course I won the decision. Get the (expletive) out of here. Get that smile off your face."

I can't wait for the rematch, I won't pay for it, nor will I go to a bar which has to pay for me to watch it. But I will watch Hamill beat Bisping for the second time, hopefully this time Hamill will finish the classless jerkwad off.


----------



## pibmac

tripster said:


> Blah blah blah... on and on with your verbal diarhea!! You know a lot of what Dana White is going to do, I'm thinkin'!! Shut your shit trap and take a lesson from the people. Mark my words, your man Bisping's career is going to take a hard hit becasue of this decision and he's going to have to face Hamill again and win or lose that fight he's still going to struggle to be considered a contender in the light heavy's. He currently doesn;t have the skill to face any of the real fighters like Liddel, Jackson, Silva, Sobral, Ortiz, or pratically any of the other 50 or so fighters in the weight class. He's good for the UFC because he brings another country to the viewership. You must be a bloque!



lmao.. what in the blue hell are them comments in reply to? i don't get anything of a response to what iv been saying ONE bit in your reply....

i know what dana white is doing/going to do? since when...

my man bisping? he ent a favorite of mine, i just know he won!

his next steps in the division and his rematch? i care... whether he gets smacked the **** out by liddell in the future is nothing to do with me, lol.. i just know he won the hamill fight tis all!

next time reply with something legitimate if your going to quote me dude... lol

people still claiming hamill won, claiming it was british influence, tell me how when mario yamasaki said he thought bisping won, he had a better view then any of you and knows more then you all, 2 judges, american judges thought bisping won, a british judge didn't, all more qualified then all you? yep... annnnnd 3 fighters at ringside said they thought bisping won... now i definitely think they know more then all you, so don't come abusing me because i think bisping won and you lot think otherwise


----------



## jps

pibmac said:


> lmao.. what in the blue hell are them comments in reply to? i don't get anything of a response to what iv been saying ONE bit in your reply....
> 
> i know what dana white is doing/going to do? since when...
> 
> my man bisping? he ent a favorite of mine, i just know he won!
> 
> his next steps in the division and his rematch? i care... whether he gets smacked the **** out by liddell in the future is nothing to do with me, lol.. i just know he won the hamill fight tis all!
> 
> next time reply with something legitimate if your going to quote me dude... lol
> 
> people still claiming hamill won, claiming it was british influence, tell me how when mario yamasaki said he thought bisping won, he had a better view then any of you and knows more then you all, 2 judges, american judges thought bisping won, a british judge didn't, all more qualified then all you? yep... annnnnd 3 fighters at ringside said they thought bisping won... now i definitely think they know more then all you, so don't come abusing me because i think bisping won and you lot think otherwise


allright give us the link telling us that those "3 fighters" and yamasaki said they thought bisping won. Id really like to see that. Video or article doesnt matter


----------



## Slammer 08

pibmac said:


> lmao.. what in the blue hell are them comments in reply to? i don't get anything of a response to what iv been saying ONE bit in your reply....
> 
> i know what dana white is doing/going to do? since when...
> 
> my man bisping? he ent a favorite of mine, i just know he won!
> 
> his next steps in the division and his rematch? i care... whether he gets smacked the **** out by liddell in the future is nothing to do with me, lol.. i just know he won the hamill fight tis all!
> 
> next time reply with something legitimate if your going to quote me dude... lol
> 
> people still claiming hamill won, claiming it was british influence, tell me how when mario yamasaki said he thought bisping won, he had a better view then any of you and knows more then you all, 2 judges, american judges thought bisping won, a british judge didn't, all more qualified then all you? yep... annnnnd 3 fighters at ringside said they thought bisping won... now i definitely think they know more then all you, so don't come abusing me because i think bisping won and you lot think otherwise


 If you call being thrown at will, running from Hamill, being hit 10x harder and looking like a puss trying to fight the school bully winning. LMAO


----------



## Biowza

pibmac said:


> lmao.. what in the blue hell are them comments in reply to? i don't get anything of a response to what iv been saying ONE bit in your reply....
> 
> i know what dana white is doing/going to do? since when...
> 
> my man bisping? he ent a favorite of mine, i just know he won!
> 
> his next steps in the division and his rematch? i care... whether he gets smacked the **** out by liddell in the future is nothing to do with me, lol.. i just know he won the hamill fight tis all!
> 
> next time reply with something legitimate if your going to quote me dude... lol
> 
> people still claiming hamill won, claiming it was british influence, tell me how when mario yamasaki said he thought bisping won, he had a better view then any of you and knows more then you all, 2 judges, american judges thought bisping won, a british judge didn't, all more qualified then all you? yep... annnnnd 3 fighters at ringside said they thought bisping won... now i definitely think they know more then all you, so don't come abusing me because i think bisping won and you lot think otherwise


oh wow, they had a poll on UFC website as to who people thought won the fight and it was a landslide towards Hamill (90% or something) The guy working for Yahoo sports thought Hamill won, Dana thought Hamill won, hell even the crowd thought Hamill won. This isn't even counting everyone on here who thought Hamill won. 

Bisping was running away from Hamill the whole fight, just putting in crappy little jabs that did nothing. Hamill was better on the ground and standing.


----------



## jtwpost

Wow I cant believe there are people in this forum who actually thought Bisping won? Give me a a break the guy didnt do anything. ANYTHING! The guy is a shit fighter and he always will be. He proved to lack any luster of a UFC hopeful. As soon as this guy is paired up with the top talent he will eat canvas. I am not saying Hamill will be all that either but he has quite a bit better of a chance to survive in the UFC than Bisping. I am not a fan of either of these two.. I just hate to see someone get robbed of a victory. And that's all it was. It is not just coincidence that so many feel that way. Even Bispings fight prior to this was a give me and he almost lost. That guy is a joke. And to talk like he dominated the fight just made me want to smack him around lol! I say throw him in with the dogs and then ship back to ireland to fight in the irish pubs.. thats about all he is worth. The guys head is swelling.. and I believe he actually doesnt think he just won..but he believes he dominated the fight. The guy was running, was never pushing the pace, didnt have one takedown. ALL AROUND.. THE DECISION WAS A JOKE. End of Story. JOKE!


----------



## tripster

pibmac said:


> lmao.. what in the blue hell are them comments in reply to? i don't get anything of a response to what iv been saying ONE bit in your reply....
> 
> i know what dana white is doing/going to do? since when...
> 
> my man bisping? he ent a favorite of mine, i just know he won!
> 
> his next steps in the division and his rematch? i care... whether he gets smacked the **** out by liddell in the future is nothing to do with me, lol.. i just know he won the hamill fight tis all!
> 
> next time reply with something legitimate if your going to quote me dude... lol
> 
> people still claiming hamill won, claiming it was british influence, tell me how when mario yamasaki said he thought bisping won, he had a better view then any of you and knows more then you all, 2 judges, american judges thought bisping won, a british judge didn't, all more qualified then all you? yep... annnnnd 3 fighters at ringside said they thought bisping won... now i definitely think they know more then all you, so don't come abusing me because i think bisping won and you lot think otherwise


Pibmac, I want to go a couple of rounds with you! Take a few jabs at yo face, slap you around like a little bitch then take you down to the ground n pound. I'm going to bloody you up then throw a painful kimora on your left arm!!!


----------



## pibmac

tripster, indeed, all that in your head while you're lying on ya back after iv caved your eye socket in mate! shut up!

and for the rest of you, keep thinking hamill won, bisping won fools...

as for the articles, read up for them yourselves there on the forums somewhere, i ent doing ur dirty work!


----------



## tripster

pibmac said:


> tripster, indeed, all that in your head while you're lying on ya back after iv caved your eye socket in mate! shut up!
> 
> and for the rest of you, keep thinking hamill won, bisping won fools...
> 
> as for the articles, read up for them yourselves there on the forums somewhere, i ent doing ur dirty work!


LOL! pibmac, I'm gonna put you to sleep with a rude upper cut right on the kisser!


----------



## pibmac

you do dream alot huh? bet you're still asking mommy if santa thinks you've been good.... how old are you 12? ******* hell get a life sad ****, you know **** about MMA!..so be quiet!


----------



## tripster

pibmac said:


> you do dream alot huh? bet you're still asking mommy if santa thinks you've been good.... how old are you 12? ******* hell get a life sad ****, you know **** about MMA!..so be quiet!


No, been around a lot longer than that. I've been following MMA since the very first UFC in 1993. I know you know who won that event but can you tell me who Gracie beat in the final? Can you answer it without looking it up on the web? Bet you can't! You got 30 seconds.


----------



## royalking87

hamill won that fight get off bispings cock damn


----------



## TheArchitect

*Pibmac vs. Tripster*

I think it is very funny that the two of you are getting bent out of shape...Tripster you have to understand that no matter how much logic you use to try to explain how Bisping is a complete and utter coward that should never have been let in the UFC to begin with, you are not going to convince Moron...sorry I mean Pibmac...of anything.

Pibmac the reason people have decided to give you such a hard time is that 1) You don't have a clue as to what actually happened 2) You talk to people with complete disrespect 3) You cannot provide any proof to anything that you have said

The people that have brought up very valid points have all gotten the same response from you...UH-HUH followed by several explicatives where you try to sound really tough. No one is buying it man, so unless you can provide proof to rebut the UFC.com pole and the response that Bisping got from the crowd after winning the fight, go back to your play-pin, grab your binky, and take a nap.


----------



## tripster

TheArchitect said:


> I think it is very funny that the two of you are getting bent out of shape...Tripster you have to understand that no matter how much logic you use to try to explain how Bisping is a complete and utter coward that should never have been let in the UFC to begin with, you are not going to convince Moron...sorry I mean Pibmac...of anything.
> 
> Pibmac the reason people have decided to give you such a hard time is that 1) You don't have a clue as to what actually happened 2) You talk to people with complete disrespect 3) You cannot provide any proof to anything that you have said
> 
> The people that have brought up very valid points have all gotten the same response from you...UH-HUH followed by several explicatives where you try to sound really tough. No one is buying it man, so unless you can provide proof to rebut the UFC.com pole and the response that Bisping got from the crowd after winning the fight, go back to your play-pin, grab your binky, and take a nap.


Architect, I'm really just fooling around with pibmac. Got no hard feelings I just thought it was funny how aggresive he was getting so I decided to play around with him a little. We all know that Hamill is a class act with great talent and he was robbed of his victory.


----------



## Wayneraltman

*No Class Act*



tripster said:


> Architect, I'm really just fooling around with pibmac. Got no hard feelings I just thought it was funny how aggresive he was getting so I decided to play around with him a little. We all know that Hamill is a class act with great talent and he was robbed of his victory.


Let's not get carried away here . Hamill is NO class act. he is a total jerk (on camera at least) who got robbed by a loudmouth jerk, who got his ass handed to him. 

I watched the season of TUF with both of them on it and know why Bisping has such a hard on for him. He is a tool for sure. 

I am interested in the next fight only because I think someone gets KOed. Bisping better work harder next time or he is exposed. :thumb02:


----------



## usurper

I know I'm a little late to the party here, but I just had to throw in my 2 cents. The Bisping "victory" was the by far the biggest joke of a decision I've ever seen watching the UFC. Comparing it to the Ortiz/Griffin decision is not even close to fair. At least you could make an argument for how Tito could have won that one. But this was just laughable. There is no valid argument for how that could have been scored to Bisping's advantage. None. Even Dana White saying saying Hamill won the first 2 rounds and Bisping won the third, is a joke. Bisping was backing up and/or running away the entire fight. Hamill took him down at will and let him up several times just to make the point the he wasn't afraid of Bisping's standup or desperate to keep the fight on the ground in his comfort zone. Then he proceeded to whale on Bisping, busting him up in the first round and sending him back to his corner spurting blood. Bisping did nothing remotely effective in the first two rounds, and managed to throw a couple decent combinations in the third as well as stuff a couple takedowns. And that's it. He never took Matt down; he never rocked him with any big strikes; he never locked in any submissions (in fact, I can't even recall him trying any); and he never did anything to push the pace, be aggressive, or assert his will in any way. Then two judges say he won 2 out of 3 rounds. That shit just made be sick to my stomach. Even my Mother, who knows nothing about MMA and only watched the fight because she was waiting on my sister, couldn't believe how bad a call it was. Without me saying a single word about it, she heard the decision and was like "_THAT_ guy won?!?". Unbelievable. That was hands down the most corrupt bullshit I've seen perpetrated in this sport. :confused03:


----------



## usurper

Btw, for the guy that is arguing that Bisping legitimately won the fight, you really need to go back and watch it again. Watch the broadcast version - without the static angle from your seat in the crowd, without so much distance between you and the fighters, and without any of the other myriad live distractions - and honestly tell me that Bisping won. Show me where he dominated or had Hamill in trouble. Or just show me a score card. Go and count all the takedowns, submission attempts, and (landed) strikes for both fighters, and tell me how Bisping won on points. Get real.


----------



## pibmac

TheArchitect said:


> I think it is very funny that the two of you are getting bent out of shape...Tripster you have to understand that no matter how much logic you use to try to explain how Bisping is a complete and utter coward that should never have been let in the UFC to begin with, you are not going to convince Moron...sorry I mean Pibmac...of anything.
> 
> Pibmac the reason people have decided to give you such a hard time is that 1) You don't have a clue as to what actually happened 2) You talk to people with complete disrespect 3) You cannot provide any proof to anything that you have said
> 
> The people that have brought up very valid points have all gotten the same response from you...UH-HUH followed by several explicatives where you try to sound really tough. No one is buying it man, so unless you can provide proof to rebut the UFC.com pole and the response that Bisping got from the crowd after winning the fight, go back to your play-pin, grab your binky, and take a nap.


awwww bless, he getting protective of you tripster, i think there might be something between you two....

lol same trip honestly, i thought i'd lead on with you also, nuthin intended lol...

but architech, seriously man what's the blabber all about? 2 judges had bisping win and each judge said they can see why each other judge judged it the way they did, mario yamasaki had bisping win, sherdog had bisping win...

when did i come out n say bispings god and hamills just bollox? never, i respect hamill for the fighter he is, but i do the same with bisping, and i saw bisping win, you saw otherwise, so keep quiet dude i don't need any more proof then what's already happened!


----------



## Slammer 08

But Bisping is the Poster boy of UFC and the fight was in England. So they had to cheat and barring Hamill knocking him out or outright submitting his ass they plainly was going to award Bisping the fight. So the UFC acts like it's OK? Like Bisping really won. That's the sorriest of all. The way they wrote it up like all that watched the fight will just say "Oh ya that's right, Bisping did win and do well didn't he." Here's a different write up.
Mailbag: Bisping-Hamill debate continues - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports
 http://www.mmatko.com/michael-bisping-vs-matt-hamill-ufc-75-fight-video/ funny the announcers even said bisping was running scared and should think 185 and hope Matt Hamill doesn't come.


----------



## Wayneraltman

*Come ON man*

*


Slammer 08 said:



But Bisping is the Poster boy of UFC and the fight was in England. So they had to cheat and barring Hamill knocking him out or outright submitting his ass they plainly was going to award Bisping the fight. So the UFC acts like it's OK? Like Bisping really won. That's the sorriest of all. The way they wrote it up like all that watched the fight will just say "Oh ya that's right, Bisping did win and do well didn't he." Here's a different write up.

Click to expand...

*


Slammer 08 said:


> Come on man there was NO cheating going on. The judges got it wrong, that happens in every single sport that uses human beings to Ref, judge, or give opinion on.
> 
> It is not just sports either, but we see it much more there I think.
> 
> This was all Matt Hamill's fault anyway. He could have put him OUT but did not do it. He can ONLY blame himself. :thumb02:


----------



## Azian01

Just so you know, Rampage got his asskicked. Blisping would get owned by St. Pierre. Ham won that fight. The reason why they lost is becuase they will make more money on the next bout.. Rematch "Ramp vs Dan" and Blis vs Ham. Just so you all can let your anger out and watch the rematch. Its all about the money. Everyone who has watched the fight, knows who actually won. Rampage looked bigger then Dan. Dan dominated.


----------



## mohod1982

Azian01 said:


> Just so you know, Rampage got his asskicked. Blisping would get owned by St. Pierre. Ham won that fight. The reason why they lost is becuase they will make more money on the next bout.. Rematch "Ramp vs Dan" and Blis vs Ham. Just so you all can let your anger out and watch the rematch. Its all about the money. Everyone who has watched the fight, knows who actually won. Rampage looked bigger then Dan. Dan dominated.


and what fight were you watching again?:confused05:


----------



## royalking87

st pierre wtf? 2 different weightclasses damn dude. dan did good the first 2 rounds rounds 3 4 and 5 rampage took over


----------



## Shanks

Azian01 said:


> Just so you know, Rampage got his asskicked. Blisping would get owned by St. Pierre. Ham won that fight. The reason why they lost is becuase they will make more money on the next bout.. Rematch "Ramp vs Dan" and Blis vs Ham. Just so you all can let your anger out and watch the rematch. Its all about the money. Everyone who has watched the fight, knows who actually won. Rampage looked bigger then Dan. Dan dominated.



dan dominated? WOW! another disgraceful fan to MMA


----------



## usurper

Yeah, honestly Rampage/Dan was close. I can see Ramp getting that decision. Maybe Dan should have won, but it wasn't an out-and-out bullshit call like with Bitchping.


----------



## Slammer 08

Wayneraltman said:


> *
> 
> 
> Slammer 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Bisping is the Poster boy of UFC and the fight was in England. So they had to cheat and barring Hamill knocking him out or outright submitting his ass they plainly was going to award Bisping the fight. So the UFC acts like it's OK? Like Bisping really won. That's the sorriest of all. The way they wrote it up like all that watched the fight will just say "Oh ya that's right, Bisping did win and do well didn't he." Here's a different write up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Slammer 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man there was NO cheating going on. The judges got it wrong, that happens in every single sport that uses human beings to Ref, judge, or give opinion on.
> 
> It is not just sports either, but we see it much more there I think.
> 
> This was all Matt Hamill's fault anyway. He could have put him OUT but did not do it. He can ONLY blame himself. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> Call that bad who knows what really happened? I'd say it COULD have been a bad judging call if not for watching the fight 3 times over and seeing bisping get his ass dominated so badly. The entire deal smells of pay per view rematch and the judges being told to give the nod to bisping if anyway possible. Factor in the one judge having the fight scored way in Hamill's favor and it seems fishy to a lot of us that follow the UFc. Then there's the lack of any comment on the fight by the UFC other than a fake write up acting like bisping really did enough to win. Entire thing is tainted and we don't like it at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Lion

*Hamil got robbed*

Matt Hamil got so screwed by the judges. He whipped Bisping's ass.


----------



## Mommasboy

I cant believe that they gave the decision to Bisping. That was complete and utter bull... I hope the UFC recognizes this. And what the F was up w/ Bisbing not even giving Hammel a bit of credit.

I was just so pissed off about it that I needed to log in and drop that line. 

That is all.


----------



## Slammer 08

The Lion said:


> Matt Hamil got so screwed by the judges. He whipped Bisping's ass.


 And the funny thing was the Brit judge had it for Hamill and I think that was another PLOY. They told the Brit judge to deal Straight so as to make it look better and get a huge pay per view rematch. People will say oh it's not fixed the Brit went for Hamill. That was their thinking. UFC YOUR SILENCE ON THIS SUCKS. YOU KNOW HAMILL KICKED HIS ASS STEP UP AND ADMITT IT! YOUR FANS AREN'T MORONS! (UFC just wants to keep the British fans happy and interested in the UFC)


----------



## Wayneraltman

*You think over one fight?*



Slammer 08 said:


> And the funny thing was the Brit judge had it for Hamill and I think that was another PLOY. They told the Brit judge to deal Straight so as to make it look better and get a huge pay per view rematch. People will say oh it's not fixed the Brit went for Hamill. That was their thinking. UFC YOUR SILENCE ON THIS SUCKS. YOU KNOW HAMILL KICKED HIS ASS STEP UP AND ADMITT IT! YOUR FANS AREN'T MORONS! (UFC just wants to keep the British fans happy and interested in the UFC)


Ok so you think over ONE fight that will make or break the UFC in Europe? One fight that was not even a championship of anykind?

Take a breath man, it was a mistake in judgement, by people that are trying to judge a fight with a billion drunk people screaming ten feet behind them. They get one angle to look at, we get four or five, and if it is a bad angle it gets switched to the BEST one quick. 

Not such a bad deal I know that Dana will give this fight to the fans for free because of all of this, cause that's how he rolls. :thumb02:


----------



## Slammer 08

Wayneraltman said:


> Ok so you think over ONE fight that will make or break the UFC in Europe? One fight that was not even a championship of anykind?
> 
> Take a breath man, it was a mistake in judgement, by people that are trying to judge a fight with a billion drunk people screaming ten feet behind them. They get one angle to look at, we get four or five, and if it is a bad angle it gets switched to the BEST one quick.
> 
> Not such a bad deal I know that Dana will give this fight to the fans for free because of all of this, cause that's how he rolls. :thumb02:


 Sure the judges couldn't see very well. That's what it was, they was probably not even watching the fight.:sarcastic12: 
Bisping is helping to bring the UFC to England in a big way. UFC was too bloody for them and now they got a dog in the fight so sure it helps.
Okay the Brit judge watched the fight while the other two dozed?


----------



## The Lion

For sure. Bisping acted like he had just dominated Hamil. We know who the real TUF 3 champion is now.


----------



## The Lion

The Brit judge was apparently the only judge watching the fight and NOT staring at the ring girls. That pisses me off so bad.


----------



## The Lion

Hamil whooped Bisping's ass from every angle. Hamil had to chase him the whole fight. What happened to OCTAGON CONTROL. Dont cut the judges slack. Their job is not that hard and ciecel peoples is an experienced judge from the US he has no excuse. They shouldnt let him judge another fight.


----------



## pibmac

The Lion... Slammer 08... you both need to read some articles from official people surrounding this event and its actions, because it seems like none of you have done your research behind what happened and why they happened... e.g interviews with Bisping and Hamill, Judges, Dana White and others... take a read lads, might clear a lot up for ya's!


----------



## Slammer 08

pibmac said:


> The Lion... Slammer 08... you both need to read some articles from official people surrounding this event and its actions, because it seems like none of you have done your research behind what happened and why they happened... e.g interviews with Bisping and Hamill, Judges, Dana White and others... take a read lads, might clear a lot up for ya's!


 Don't need no clearing up bitchping is a WANKER and HAMILL beat his ASS. You just can't see straight MATE. When BITCHPING was on his ass and running 90% of the time as well as in a headlock getting pounded it don't take no BLOODY genius to see who won. AND BTW I've had front row seats at major fights myself and you can SEE JUST FINE.


----------



## pibmac

Slammer 08 said:


> Don't need no clearing up bitchping is a WANKER and HAMILL beat his ASS. You just can't see straight MATE. When BITCHPING was on his ass and running 90% of the time as well as in a headlock getting pounded it don't take no BLOODY genius to see who won. AND BTW I've had front row seats at major fights myself and you can SEE JUST FINE.


lol is this guy ok? you on medication dude? ...i think you need to read what i said instead of being a whore about it, quit whimpering like you got your trousers down and your moms smacking your ass, embarrassing you in front of us all...

you know nothing from what your saying, read some articles, get your facts right, then you can come and 'know this' and 'see that' and 'actually make some sense to us all'! *kiss kiss* :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11

I'm sick of people saying the judges were bought off by the UFC. I thought Hamill won but I seriously doubt (and stress seriously) the UFC would take a chance to pay judges off. As much as I dislike Dana, I know he isn't that dumb.


----------



## Slammer 08

pibmac said:


> lol is this guy ok? you on medication dude? ...i think you need to read what i said instead of being a whore about it, quit whimpering like you got your trousers down and your moms smacking your ass, embarrassing you in front of us all...
> 
> you know nothing from what your saying, read some articles, get your facts right, then you can come and 'know this' and 'see that' and 'actually make some sense to us all'! *kiss kiss* :thumb02:


 You can't watch the fight and say Bitch won while scooting on his ass like a dog away from Hamill. And hopping away like a a little bitch throwing ***** jabs. You like has been said before are on bitcheepingy's tit and can't pull away. He will get his soon enough as there's badder than Hamill awaiting him. And that's gonna be a joke.:sarcastic01:


----------



## tripster

pibmac said:


> lol is this guy ok? you on medication dude? ...i think you need to read what i said instead of being a whore about it, quit whimpering like you got your trousers down and your moms smacking your ass, embarrassing you in front of us all...
> 
> you know nothing from what your saying, read some articles, get your facts right, then you can come and 'know this' and 'see that' and 'actually make some sense to us all'! *kiss kiss* :thumb02:


pibmac, you really have a hell of a time with this one, eh? You're crackin' me up! Ha Ha.


----------



## Slammer 08

Being EVERY poll is running 90% in favor of Hamill anybody that can watch this fight and defend the two judges that called for Bisping is plainly biased.


----------



## Azian01

Slammer 08 said:


> Being EVERY poll is running 90% in favor of Hamill anybody that can watch this fight and defend the two judges that called for Bisping is plainly biased.



He's right


----------



## nickman9000

Wow, that's some insightful sh!t there.


----------

